#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Просветление? Нет, спасибо, мне его не надо.

## Николас

...Просветление? Нет, спасибо, мне его не надо. Как Вы совершенно верно заметили, то, что обычно называют просветлением, это момент, в котором кажется, что ты соприкасаешься с тем, что потом называют "сутью", "светом", "вечной жизнью" или как-то ещё. Такие моменты существуют, по моему опыту особенно в течение первых 10 лет практики дзадзэн. Потом они становятся более редкими, поскольку практика уже не так сильно отличается от повседневной жизни....

_Из интервью мастера дзен МУХО, наставника монастыря Айтандзи
      в Японии._

*Это его книга:*

http://antaiji.dogen-zen.de/rus/Book...g/content.html

*А это видео о нем:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW31YyMeoio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEI3UdsCmMg

У меня вопрос: Так что же такое ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ?

----------

Ho Shim (19.01.2014), Алик (18.01.2014), Марица (20.01.2014), Паня (18.01.2014), Поляков (18.01.2014), Рюдзи (18.01.2014)

----------


## Николас

Реинкарнейшен 100%!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opEclA4eoJA

----------


## Алик

> У меня вопрос: Так что же такое ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ?


Осознание своего настоящего, а не придуманного умом, "я".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Для того, чтобы знать, что Вам оно не нужно, надо хотя бы примерно себе представлять это состояние. На БФ была куча тем на этот счет.

 А то это напоминает басню "Лиса и виноград" :Smilie:

----------

Кауко (27.01.2014), Нея (19.01.2014), Фил (18.01.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> *Это его книга:*
> 
> http://antaiji.dogen-zen.de/rus/Book...g/content.html


Книга хорошая.

----------

Ittosai (18.01.2014), Паня (18.01.2014)

----------


## Николас

> Для того, чтобы знать, что Вам оно не нужно, надо хотя бы примерно себе представлять это состояние. На БФ была куча тем на этот счет.
> 
>  А то это напоминает басню "Лиса и виноград"



Поскольку была куча тем, значит, до сути не докопались, что же такое просветление. Кстати кто нибудь из здесь пишущих есть просветленный? И чем они отличаются от не-просветленного?
 Пема, я добрый человек, но попрошу Вас сдерживаться от всяких намеков на ущербность (не знание) другого человека. Ваша задача, коль уж Вы буддист (ка), несли любовь и благо другим, а не тыкать носом на незнание предмета. У Вас через пост какие то закидоны, извините .Или это мания величия?
 И последнее:опишите в нескольких словах состояние Просветления, только не заумными фразами, а так, что бы было понятно не буддису.

----------

Читтадхаммо (19.01.2014)

----------


## Nara

В данном случае имеет место терминологическая путаница. Словом "просветление" в контексте традиции японского дзэн часто переводят термин "сатори", который не следует путать с ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи, полным и совершенным просветлением, синонимичным достижению состояния будды. Сатори - это кратковременное необычное состояние сознания, в котором ум очень чист и свободен от отвлекающих мыслей. То есть мастер говорит о том, что не интересуется ловлей изменённых состояний сознания, а не о том, что не хочет быть буддой.

----------

Ho Shim (19.01.2014), Pedma Kalzang (19.01.2014), Аурум (18.01.2014), Вангдраг (18.01.2014), Денис Г. (19.01.2015), Джнянаваджра (18.01.2014), Дэнни (20.02.2015), Мира Смирнова (26.01.2014), Нимрод (27.02.2015), Паня (18.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (18.01.2014), Чиффа (25.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Поскольку была куча тем, значит, до сути не докопались, что же такое просветление. Кстати кто нибудь из здесь пишущих есть просветленный? И чем они отличаются от не-просветленного?
>  Пема, я добрый человек, но попрошу Вас сдерживаться от всяких намеков на ущербность (не знание) другого человека. Ваша задача, коль уж Вы буддист (ка), несли любовь и благо другим, а не тыкать носом на незнание предмета. У Вас через пост какие то закидоны, извините .Или это мания величия?
>  И последнее:опишите в нескольких словах состояние Просветления, только не заумными фразами, а так, что бы было понятно не буддису.


А что так горячо? :Smilie:  При чем тут вообще я? Если кто-то утверждает, что ему чего-то не надо, он хотя бы должен знать, от ЧЕГО ИМЕННО он отказывается? И при чем тут ущербность? И где хоть слово у меня про Чью-то ущербность?

Я Вам напишу для начала вот что:



> 37 факторов Пробуждения
> 
> В свои последние дни и ранее Будда неоднократно повторял своим ученикам, что 37 "бодхипакшика-дхарм" содержат всё учение, которое должны принимать все ученики, даже если они расходятся в отношении к другим аспектам Учения. Это
> 
> I. Установление памятования (смрити-упастхана) относительно:
> 
> 1) тела (кая); 
> 2) ощущений (ведана); 
> 3) ума (читта); 
> ...


Вот это все осваиваем и четко знаем. что такое пробуждение :Smilie: 

Правда ) не знаю, что там в дзене достигается, может, сатори и достаточно?

----------


## Nara

Если говорить о полном и совершенном просветлении, то в общем случае оно определяется как состояние искоренения всех недостатков и загрязнений ума, достижения в превосходной степени всех добродетелей, обретения всеведения, а также неисчерпаемого блаженства. Но дискуссионен, например, вопрос о том, в какой форме и каким образом будды подвержены телесным болезням, когда воплощаются в теле нирманакаи - то есть таком, которое доступно обыкновенному человеческому восприятию. Также в разных традициях несколько по-разному понимается взаимодействие будды с сансарической реальностью. Из текстов традиции дзэн можно заключить, что их представление о полном просветлении похоже на представление о непребывающей нирване, характерное для традиции Сакья. То есть в понимании дзэн просветлённый достигает нирваны, не покидая сансары и не прекращая деятельной заботы о ближних. Отсюда ещё один аспект понимания декларируемой незаинтересованности в "высоком" - в дзэн не ставится задачи изъятия адептов из мира и отчуждения их от него, но скорее - если говорить об относительном благе - речь идёт о достижении способности к непосредственному восприятию и реагированию, подлинности во взаимодействии с другими людьми и вообще окружающим миром.

----------

Денис Г. (19.01.2015), Джнянаваджра (18.01.2014), Паня (18.01.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> То есть мастер говорит о том, что не интересуется ловлей изменённых состояний сознания, а не о том, что не хочет быть буддой.


Читаю сейчас его книгу, меньше всего автор хочет быть кем-нибудь, пусть даже буддой.

----------

Алик (18.01.2014)

----------


## Nara

_Один человек пришел к Бокудзю и спросил:
— Вы действительно следовали своему Учителю?
— Да, я следовал ему, — ответил Бокудзю.
Но всем было известно, что Бокудзю вовсе не следовал своему Учителю. Поэтому человек недоверчиво спросил:
— Вы хотите обмануть меня? Все знают, что Вы не следовали своему Учителю, и всё же вы утверждаете, что следовали ему. Что вы имеете в виду?
Бокудзю ответил:
— Я следовал своему Учителю, потому что мой Учитель никогда никому не следовал, даже своему Учителю. Этому я научился у него!_

----------

Денис Г. (19.01.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.01.2014), Дордже (19.01.2014), Паня (18.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Если говорить о полном и совершенном просветлении, то в общем случае оно определяется как состояние искоренения всех недостатков и загрязнений ума, достижения в превосходной степени всех добродетелей, обретения всеведения, а также неисчерпаемого блаженства. Но дискуссионен, например, вопрос о том, в какой форме и каким образом будды подвержены телесным болезням, когда воплощаются в теле нирманакаи - то есть таком, которое доступно обыкновенному человеческому восприятию. Также в разных традициях несколько по-разному понимается взаимодействие будды с сансарической реальностью. Из текстов традиции дзэн можно заключить, что их представление о полном просветлении похоже на представление о непребывающей нирване, характерное для традиции Сакья. То есть в понимании дзэн просветлённый достигает нирваны, не покидая сансары и не прекращая деятельной заботы о ближних. Отсюда ещё один аспект понимания декларируемой незаинтересованности в "высоком" - в дзэн не ставится задачи изъятия адептов из мира и отчуждения их от него, но скорее - если говорить об относительном благе - речь идёт о достижении способности к непосредственному восприятию и реагированию, подлинности во взаимодействии с другими людьми и вообще окружающим миром.


Чего-то я ничего не понял...
 Все, что Вы написали - это проекции думающего ума. Театр теней, извините.

----------


## Nara

Есть, к примеру, замечательное представление о том, что неконцептуальному постижению предшествует концептуальное понимание. К сожалению, проникнувшись идеей о том, что всё дурное в сансаре есть продукт навязывания реальности тех или иных обозначений, верующие часто делают из этого вывод, что думать вообще вредно и стараются всячески этого процесса избегать. Результатом подобного подхода является в основном культивация безграмотности. Если бы отсутствие концептуального мышления как таковое могло приводить к просветлению, то я бы, скажем, наблюдала в том центре лечебной педагогики, где подвизаюсь, не страдающих и воющих по-звериному безречевых детей, а безречевых детей, преисполненных умиротворения и блаженно улыбающихся. Но последнего, как правило, не приходится видеть.

Трудное отношение традиции дзэн к книжной премудрости с точки зрения исторической есть результат того, что она пришла в Японию тогда, когда буддизм там выродился в основном в процесс неосмысленного бубнения сутр, а действительная практика медитации была в загоне. То есть в тот момент, когда Догэн и иже с ними призывали выкидывать книжки и предаваться созерцанию, все желающие из числа целевой аудитории уже успели достаточно прочитать и знали нужные слова. Другое дело, что слова не переходили в практику. В случае же русских духовных искателей, как правило, имеет смысл сделать откат к предыдущему шагу, а именно изучению литературы. А то, например, можно решить, что созерцание дыхания есть специфическая практика дзэн, тогда как оно даже для буддизма не является специфичным и никогда в действительности не декларировалось как моно-метод.

----------

Аурум (18.01.2014), Богдан Б (21.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (18.01.2014), Дубинин (18.01.2014), Игорь Ю (27.04.2015), Мира Смирнова (26.01.2014), Паня (18.01.2014)

----------


## Николас

> Осознание своего настоящего, а не придуманного умом, "я".



Где грань между иллюзей ума и *Я*?

----------


## Алик

> Есть, к примеру, замечательное представление о том, что неконцептуальному постижению предшествует концептуальное понимание. К сожалению, проникнувшись идеей о том, что всё дурное в сансаре есть продукт навязывания реальности тех или иных обозначений, верующие часто делают из этого вывод, что думать вообще вредно и стараются всячески этого процесса избегать. Результатом подобного подхода является в основном культивация безграмотности. Если бы отсутствие концептуального мышления как таковое могло приводить к просветлению, то я бы, скажем, наблюдала в том центре лечебной педагогики, где подвизаюсь, не страдающих и воющих по-звериному безречевых детей, а безречевых детей, преисполненных умиротворения и блаженно улыбающихся. Но последнего, как правило, не приходится видеть.
> 
> Трудное отношение традиции дзэн к книжной премудрости с точки зрения исторической есть результат того, что она пришла в Японию тогда, когда буддизм там выродился в основном в процесс неосмысленного бубнения сутр, а действительная практика медитации была в загоне. То есть в тот момент, когда Догэн и иже с ними призывали выкидывать книжки и предаваться созерцанию, все желающие из числа целевой аудитории уже успели достаточно прочитать и знали нужные слова. Другое дело, что слова не переходили в практику. В случае же русских духовных искателей, как правило, имеет смысл сделать откат к предыдущему шагу, а именно изучению литературы. А то, например, можно решить, что созерцание дыхания есть специфическая практика дзэн, тогда как оно даже для буддизма не является специфичным и никогда в действительности не декларировалось как моно-метод.


Все это очень интересно, только откуда у Вас такие представления о дзен? В сансаре нет ничего дурного - все дурное производит сам омраченный ум.  :Smilie:  Думать не вредно, вредно привязываться к своим мыслям. Про культивацию безграмотности и отсутствие концептуального мышления первый раз слышу. Для осознания себя нужен развитый ум, как правило, грамотный ) и постоянная практика. Также никогда не слышал, чтобы Доген и иже с ним призывали выкидывать книжки  :Smilie:  Соглашусь, что созерцание дыхания не есть специфическая практика дзен ).

----------

Влад К (18.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Где грань между иллюзей ума и *Я*?


Грань - это различие, различие - это уже мышление.  "Истинное Я" - уровень интуиции, интуиция не выбирает и не сравнивает, при этом все, что делает тело и о чем думает ум - истинно.

----------

Альбина (19.01.2014)

----------


## Николас

> Грань - это различие, различие - это уже мышление.  "Истинное Я" - уровень интуиции, интуиция не выбирает и не сравнивает, при этом все, что делает тело и о чем думает ум - истинно.



Интересно. А что делает интуиция? И сколько можно продержаться на ней без включения ума? Он хоть и враг нам, но без него - никак.

----------


## Aion

> А что делает интуиция?


Воспринимает. 


> И сколько можно продержаться на ней без включения ума?


Интуиция - одна из психологических функций, и если она преобладает в сознании, то ум "заточен" под интуицию и человек является представителем интуитивного психологического типа.

----------


## Альбина

> то ум "заточен" под интуицию .


Тонкий ум всезнающий другими словами. знает когда что и зачем, но не знает почему.

----------


## Aion

> Тонкий ум всезнающий другими словами. знает когда что и зачем, но не знает почему.


 


> Интуиция есть функция иррациональная, хотя многие интуиции могут быть разложены впоследствии на их компоненты, так что и их возникновение может быть согласовано с законами разума. Человек, ориентирующий свою общую установку на принципе интуиции, т. е. на восприятии через бессознательное, принадлежит к интуитивному типу. Смотря по тому, как человек пользуется интуицией, - обращает ли он её вовнутрь, в познание или внутреннее созерцание, либо наружу, в действие и выполнение, - можно различать интровертных и экстравертных интуитивных людей. В ненормальных случаях обнаруживается сильное слияние с содержаниями коллективного бессознательного и столь же сильная обусловленность этими содержаниями, вследствие чего интуитивный тип может показаться в высшей степени иррациональным и непонятным.
> 
> *Карл Густав Юнг
> Психологические типы
> *

----------


## Nara

_У дзенского мастера Му-нана был только один последователь. Звали его Сею.
После того, как Сею закончил изучение Дзен, Му-нан позвал его к себе.
" Я стар,- сказал он,- и насколько мне известно, ты. Сею, единственный, кто может продолжить учение. Вот книга. Она передавалась от мастера к мастеру в течение семи поколений. Я тоже многое добавил к учению согласно своему пониманию. Это очень ценная книга, и я даю ее тебе, чтобы и у тебя были продолжатели."
"Если эта книга такая важная, пусть она лучше будет у тебя,- ответил Сею.- Я получил Дзен от тебя безо всяких книг и доволен тем, какой он есть."
"Я знаю это,- сказал Му-нан.- Даже если это так, эта работа передавалась от мастера к мастеру в течение семи поколений. Поэтому сбереги ее как символ передачи учения. Вот."
По случайности они разговаривали перед жаровней. Как только Сею ощутил книгу в своих руках, он швырнул ее в пылающие угли.
Он не желал быть профессионалом.
Му-нан, который до сих пор не знал, что такое гнев, взревел: "Что ты делаешь!"
Сею крикнул в ответ:" Что ты говоришь?"_ 

***

Так-то тут ещё стоит вспомнить различие между северной и южной школой дзэн, которые выделились при шестом патриархе. Есть дзэн, действительно, нацеленный на непосредственное интуитивное проникновение в суть вещей, а есть дзэн, ориентированный на методичную и длительную работу. Последний, как понятно, предназначен для тех учащихся, которые не настолько талантливы, чтобы проникнуть в суть вещей сразу, без развёрнутых предисловий.

_Когда Дэшань пришел за наставлениями к Лунтаню, они беседовали до глубокой ночи. Наконец Лунтань сказал: "Уже поздно. Что ты не уходишь?" Приподняв полог, Дэшань выглянул наружу и увидел, что вокруг было темным-темно. "На улице совсем темно", - сказал он. Лунтань зажег для него свечу, но едва Дэшань взял свечу в руки, как Лунтань задул ее. В этот момент Дэшань постиг истину.
"Что же ты понял?" - спросил Лунтань. "Отныне я не буду сомневаться в правдивости слов старых учителей", сказал Дэшань.
На следующий день во время проповеди Лунтань сказал монахам: "Среди вас есть один человек. Его зубы - как кончики мечей, торчащие из дерева. Его рот - как чаша, наполненная кровью. Если ударить его палкой, он даже не оглянется. Когда-нибудь он дойдет до вершины горы и вознесет туда светоч моего учения".
В тот день Дэшань бросил в огонь свои толкования на сутры, сказав: "Как бы ни были глубоки записанные здесь мысли, перед истиной они точно кончик волоска перед небом. Объяснять с их помощю мир - все равно что добавлять каплю воды в океан". С этими словами Дэшань ушел из монастыря.
Умэнь заметит: Когда Дэшань еще жил в своих родных местах, он не скрывал недовольства. Он отправился на юг с намерением опровергнуть учение южных монахов о передаче истины помимо наставлений. По дороге он встретил старую женщину, которая спросила его: "Что за сочинения ты несешь с собой?" - "Я несу свои толкования на Алмазную сутру", - ответил Дэшань. Женщина сказала: "Я слышала, что в этой сутре говорится: "Прошедшее сознание нельзя задержать. Будущее сознание нельзя задержать". Какое же сознание вы ищете?" Услыхав этот вопрос, Дэшань словно язык проглотил. Наконец он спросил у женщины, кто из наставников чань проповедует в ее округе. Женщина ответила, что в пяти ли от места их встречи живет учитель Лунтань. Вконец растерянный, позабыв и думать о своих прежних намерениях, Дэшань отправился к Лунтаню, а тот обласкал его, как увечного ребенка, который еще не знает о своем уродстве. А потом он словно вылил ушат грязной воды на разгоряченного юнца. Если хорошенько подумать, все это смахивает на балаган._

----------

Алекс Андр (19.01.2014), Влад К (20.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (19.01.2014), Монферран (03.11.2018), Нико (19.01.2014), Паня (19.01.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Трудное отношение традиции дзэн к книжной премудрости с точки зрения исторической есть результат того, что она пришла в Японию тогда, когда буддизм там выродился в основном в процесс неосмысленного бубнения сутр, а действительная практика медитации была в загоне. То есть в тот момент, когда Догэн и иже с ними призывали выкидывать книжки и предаваться созерцанию, все желающие из числа целевой аудитории уже успели достаточно прочитать и знали нужные слова. Другое дело, что слова не переходили в практику. В случае же русских духовных искателей, как правило, имеет смысл сделать откат к предыдущему шагу, а именно изучению литературы. А то, например, можно решить, что созерцание дыхания есть специфическая практика дзэн, тогда как оно даже для буддизма не является специфичным и никогда в действительности не декларировалось как моно-метод.


Эээ, ну, я читаю книжку "Компас Дзен" Дзен Мастера Сеунг Сана, который говорит, что не учил ни буддизму, ни медитации, единственное, чему он учил - уму до-мышления, непосредственному восприятию. Это считается за "откат к предыдущему шагу"?

----------


## Nara

Мне кажется, что здесь речь идёт о том, чтобы отнять у учащихся "феню" и не дать им отвлекаться от практики на разговоры о буддизме. Правда при этом всё равно приходится вводить феню, но уже другую. В результате если в прочем буддизме разговаривают о длинных санскритских и палийских словах, то в дзэн учащиеся вместо наблюдения ума занимаются разговорами о непосредственном и внепонятийном. А так-то, если заглянуть, например, в "Сутру помоста шестого патриарха", то там Хуэйнэн вполне себе объясняет и три драгоценности, и концепцию чистой земли, и прочие атрибуты вероучения. Это при том, что школа мгновенного просветления в дзэн восходит именно к нему.

----------

Чиффа (25.01.2014)

----------


## Nara

Более или менее современные представления западной психологии о функционировании восприятия описывают этот процесс таким образом, что когда мы сталкиваемся с объектом, то мы по ключевым чертам быстро опознаём класс этого объекта (скажем, дверь), и далее мы уже имеем дело не столько с сенсорным образом этой двери, сколько с идеей, что в некоторой области пространства есть дверь. Поэтому хорошо знакомые объекты мы не столько видим, сколько мы о них знаем. Этот механизм оптимизирует процесс восприятия, по умолчанию отключая рассматривание всего, что уже распознано как объект того или иного типа. Побочным эффектом является то, что между нами и реальностью встаёт промежуточное звено в виде понятийного описания этой реальности, которое, например, мешает нам получать от неё удовольствие сенсорного плана. В дзэн, а также в некоторых других системах работы над собой, этот механизм искусственно подавляется. Человек учится, скажем, пить воду, действительно ощущая вкус воды, а не просто фиксируя факт её выпивания. Смотреть, действительно видя. С одной стороны, при этом возникает ощущение внезапно раскрывшегося мира и развернувшихся горизонтов, впечатлений очень много, они очень яркие; с другой стороны, такое восприятие является более энергоёмким, поэтому его трудно поддерживать постоянно.

----------

AndyZ (19.01.2014), Lion Miller (20.01.2014), Neroli (20.01.2014), Алекс Андр (20.01.2014), Антон Федотов (06.03.2014), Богдан Б (21.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (19.01.2014), Масуми (07.06.2014), Мира Смирнова (26.01.2014), Нимрод (27.02.2015), Паня (19.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> В данном случае имеет место терминологическая путаница. Словом "просветление" в контексте традиции японского дзэн часто переводят термин "сатори", который не следует путать с ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи, полным и совершенным просветлением, синонимичным достижению состояния будды. Сатори - это кратковременное необычное состояние сознания, в котором ум очень чист и свободен от отвлекающих мыслей. То есть мастер говорит о том, что не интересуется ловлей изменённых состояний сознания, а не о том, что не хочет быть буддой.


Вы правы, разница есть: _"Просветление" — это дерьмо быка. "Глубокое просветление" — это дерьмо слона! "Полное просветление" — это дерьмо носорога!_ (с) дзен-мастер Сун Сан.




> Более или менее современные представления западной психологии о функционировании восприятия описывают этот процесс таким образом, что когда мы сталкиваемся с объектом, то мы по ключевым чертам быстро опознаём класс этого объекта (скажем, дверь), и далее мы уже имеем дело не столько с сенсорным образом этой двери, сколько с идеей, что в некоторой области пространства есть дверь. Поэтому хорошо знакомые объекты мы не столько видим, сколько мы о них знаем. Этот механизм оптимизирует процесс восприятия, по умолчанию отключая рассматривание всего, что уже распознано как объект того или иного типа. Побочным эффектом является то, что между нами и реальностью встаёт промежуточное звено в виде понятийного описания этой реальности, которое, например, мешает нам получать от неё удовольствие сенсорного плана. В дзэн, а также в некоторых других системах работы над собой, этот механизм искусственно подавляется. Человек учится, скажем, пить воду, действительно ощущая вкус воды, а не просто фиксируя факт её выпивания. Смотреть, действительно видя. С одной стороны, при этом возникает ощущение внезапно раскрывшегося мира и развернувшихся горизонтов, впечатлений очень много, они очень яркие; с другой стороны, такое восприятие является более энергоёмким, поэтому его трудно поддерживать постоянно.


_"До того, как я начал путь, горы были горами, реки реками, а леса лесами. Когда я продвигался по пути, горы перестали быть горами, реки реками, а леса лесами. Когда же я пришел, то горы вновь стали горами, реки реками, а леса лесами"._ (с)

Разве энергоёмко видеть горы, как горы?  :Smilie:  Стремление к подавлению концептуального восприятия - это не полное понимание дзен. В действительности, пить воду, ощущая вкус воды - это ничего особенного, пить воду, просто фиксируя факт её выпивания - это ничего особенного. Сами концепции - это тоже часть реальности, зачем их отвергать? Нечего отвергать, нечего приобретать, это мое понимание дзен, и в этом нет ничего особенного. Как нет ничего особенного в понимании дзен, в котором плохо быть безграмотным.  :Smilie:

----------

Алекс Андр (20.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Разве энергоёмко видеть горы, как горы?


То, что описывает Nara впоследнем посте, есть в книге *"101 Дзенская история"*:
* 35. Ежеминутный Дзен.*
    Дзенские студенты учатся у мастеров Дзен по меньшей мере лет 10, прежде чем им будет позволено учить других.
    Тенно, который закончив свое ученичество, стал учителем, пришел навестить Нан-ина. День выдался дождливый, и Тенно надел деревянные башмаки и взял зонтик.
    После приветствия Нан-ин заметил:
    "Думаю, что ты оставил башмаки в прихожей. Хотел бы я знать, справа или слева от башмаков стоит твой зонт?"
    Смущенный Тенно не смог дать достойного ответа. Он понял, что не может реализовать в себе Дзен каждую минуту. Он стал учеником Нан-ина и учился еще 6 лет, чтобы усовершенствовать свой ежеминутный Дзен.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Nara

Чтобы вслед за мастером назвать просветление слоновьим дерьмом, надо бы ещё дорасти до той же степени крутизны. А то вот один из учеников Линьцзы, если я не путаю, как-то собезьянничал манеру мастера молча показывать палец в ответ на всячески умные вопросы. Ну, мастер ему этот палец-то и отсёк. Чтоб не обманывал трудящихся.

----------

Андрей П. (20.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (20.01.2014), Павел Ш. (20.01.2014), Паня (20.01.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> ...Просветление? Нет, спасибо, мне его не надо.


— Дайте две!

----------


## Андрей П.

> То, что описывает Nara впоследнем посте, есть в книге *"101 Дзенская история"*:
> * 35. Ежеминутный Дзен.*
>     Дзенские студенты учатся у мастеров Дзен по меньшей мере лет 10, прежде чем им будет позволено учить других.
>     Тенно, который закончив свое ученичество, стал учителем, пришел навестить Нан-ина. День выдался дождливый, и Тенно надел деревянные башмаки и взял зонтик.
>     После приветствия Нан-ин заметил:
>     "Думаю, что ты оставил башмаки в прихожей. Хотел бы я знать, справа или слева от башмаков стоит твой зонт?"
>     Смущенный Тенно не смог дать достойного ответа. Он понял, что не может реализовать в себе Дзен каждую минуту. Он стал учеником Нан-ина и учился еще 6 лет, чтобы усовершенствовать свой ежеминутный Дзен.


Я читал эту книгу. Если постараться, то можно найти истории с противоположным смыслом. Что это? Ошибки мастера? Я думаю нет. Каждая история предназначена для своего слушателя. Одному ученику для просветления достаточно сказать "истина - это не белое", другому "истина - это не черное". Оба мастера правы, потому что истина бесцветна. Вот и история "Ежеминутный дзен" на 100% верна (как и слова Nara), но нужно ли привязываться к словам "истина - это не концепция"?  :Smilie: 




> Чтобы вслед за мастером назвать просветление слоновьим дерьмом, надо бы ещё дорасти до той же степени крутизны. А то вот один из учеников Линьцзы, если я не путаю, как-то собезьянничал манеру мастера молча показывать палец в ответ на всячески умные вопросы. Ну, мастер ему этот палец-то и отсёк. Чтоб не обманывал трудящихся.


Мастер отсек ему палец из чувства сострадания и доброты.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чтобы вслед за мастером назвать просветление слоновьим дерьмом, надо бы ещё дорасти до той же степени крутизны.


Назвать-то как раз не фокус, фокус -- удостоиться оного! : ))




> А то вот один из учеников Линьцзы, если я не путаю, как-то собезьянничал манеру мастера молча показывать палец в ответ на всячески умные вопросы. Ну, мастер ему этот палец-то и отсёк. Чтоб не обманывал трудящихся.


Путаница... Ибо это -- из "Мумонкана", где, с комм. Р. Х. Блайса, рассказано так:

СЛУЧАЙ 

Какой бы вопрос о дзэн ему ни задавали, Гутэй просто показывал палец. Однажды у него был прислужник, которого посетитель спросил: 
— Что главное в учении Мастера? 
Мальчик показал ему палец. Увидев это, Гутэй отсек ему палец ножом. Когда мальчик, крича от боли, бросился вон из комнаты, Гутэй окликнул его. Когда мальчик повернул голову, Гутэй показал ему палец. Мальчик внезапно достиг просветления. 

Перед смертью Гутэй сказал собравшимся монахам: 
— Я получил свой дзэн одного пальца от Тэнрю. Я пользовался им всю жизнь, но он так и не исчерпался. 
Промолвив эти слова, Гутэй упокоился навеки.
Известно несколько вариантов этой истории. В том, который выбран Мумоном, средняя часть сильно сокращена. В самом полном из них встреча Гутэя и мальчика описывается так: 

Однажды Гутэй, спрятав нож в рукав, спросил мальчика: 
— Я слышал, ты понимаешь смысл буддизма. Это правда? 
— Да, это правда, — ответил мальчик. 
— Что же такое Будда? — спросил Гутэй. Мальчик показал ему палец. Гутэй отсек его ножом. 

Когда мальчик с криком бросился прочь, Гутэй позвал его. Мальчик повернул голову, и Гутэй спросил: 
— Что же такое Будда? 
 Мальчик поднял руку [чтобы показать палец], но увидел, что пальца нет, и был внезапно просветлен.

----------


## Алекс Андр

по-моему Вы не поняли то, что я хотел сказать. :Frown: 
Nara пишет: "когда мы сталкиваемся с объектом, то мы по ключевым чертам быстро опознаём класс этого объекта (скажем, дверь), и далее мы уже имеем дело *не столько с сенсорным* образом этой двери, *сколько с идеей*, что в некоторой области пространства есть дверь".
это на мой взгляд очень точное описание того процесса, как мы теряем осознанность в повседневной жизни. мы перестаем жить получаемыми ощущениями и начинаем жить где-то в мире мечтаний и иллюзий в глубине своего ума. именно на это и указал Нан-ин Тенно в приведенном мной отрывке :Smilie:

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Мне кажется, что здесь речь идёт о том, чтобы отнять у учащихся "феню" и не дать им отвлекаться от практики на разговоры о буддизме. Правда при этом всё равно приходится вводить феню, но уже другую. В результате если в прочем буддизме разговаривают о длинных санскритских и палийских словах, то в дзэн учащиеся вместо наблюдения ума занимаются разговорами о непосредственном и внепонятийном. А так-то, если заглянуть, например, в "Сутру помоста шестого патриарха", то там Хуэйнэн вполне себе объясняет и три драгоценности, и концепцию чистой земли, и прочие атрибуты вероучения. Это при том, что школа мгновенного просветления в дзэн восходит именно к нему.


Нет, так тоже не получается, никакую "феню" Дзен Мастер не несёт с собой. Дзен - это передача учение за пределами слов, не опираясь ни на сутры, ни на какие-либо слова.

Кстати, в другом посте вы приводили цитату из Линьцзи, который, когда у него спросили: "Что такое Будда?", ответил: "Сухое говно на палке". Так вот, в "Компасе Дзен" приводится полная история возникновения этого коана. И мастер ответил именно так только потому что он, когда его спросили, смотрел на палку которой перемешивали говно в монастырском туалете. То есть Будда - это чистое восприятие, вот.

----------


## Nara

Спасибо, Юй Кан!

Что касается осознанности, то к культу осознанности тоже надо относиться аккуратно. Если мы не осознаём всего потока своего сенсорного опыта, то это нам не только портит жизнь, но и упрощает. Проиллюстрирую примером из области клиники. При некоторых вариантах аутистического нарушения развития у детей нарушается способность вытеснять из сознания постоянно поступающую стимуляцию. Вот мы, скажем, когда надеваем штаны, то ощущаем эти штаны только первые секунды или минуты, а потом нам уже по барабану наличие на нас штанов. Мы его не замечаем. Ребёнок-аутист может оказаться в ситуации неспособности перестать осознавать на себе штаны. Постоянное ощущение штанов оказывается настолько утомительным, что дети при первой же возможности пытаются раздеться, невзирая на присутствие кругом других людей. У меня, скажем, как-то был такой подопечный. Ну, или, например, шум на улице. Мы приходим в новое помещение, там шумно. Первые минуты нам шумно и противно, потом сознание адаптируется к постоянному мерному гудению, скажем, машин за окном, и мы их уже не слышим, они нам больше не мешают. Проблемы начинаются на том месте, когда не мы владеем этим механизмом, а он владеет нами, и мы его не контролируем. Например, когда обнимаешь женщину, а удовольствия никакого, потому что женщина распознана как женщина, объятие распознано как объятие, и всё, на этом процесс восприятия прекратился. И жить становится скучно.

Что касается фени, то вот же, в рамках одного этого треда легко можно наблюдать жонглирование словами типа "неконцептуальное восприятие", "осознание", "дзэн". Людей вот всяких вспомнили, с узнаваемыми именами. Так что с дискурсом всё в порядке, он есть. Хотя если начать задумываться, то становится ясно, что для человека, который уже, слава богу, научился говорить, очень затруднительно воспринять табуретку не как табуретку, а исключительно как поток сенсорного опыта. Другое дело, что мы можем видеть табуретку, одновременно воспринимая красоту игры света на её ногах, торчащие из её сидения совершенные занозы и т.п., а можем просто констатировать: "Вот табуретка". Наше восприятие в любом случае уже не будет таким наивным, каким оно было до того, как мы узнали о существовании табуреток.

----------

Ho Shim (21.01.2014), Markus (27.01.2014), Алекс Андр (20.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (20.01.2014), Масуми (07.06.2014), Мира Смирнова (26.01.2014), Паня (20.01.2014)

----------


## Альбина

Мастер отсек ему палец из чувства сострадания и доброты.  :Smilie: [/QUOTE]

Вы правда так думаете? Если да то можно поподробнее где здесь сострадание?

----------


## Андрей П.

> по-моему Вы не поняли то, что я хотел сказать.


Не отрицаю, мой ход рассуждений базируется на том, что в дзене "развивается" недвойственное восприятие, а не подавляется концептуальное (неосознанное) восприятие.




> Вы правда так думаете? Если да то можно поподробнее где здесь сострадание?


Сострадание - это желание избавить ЖС от неведения. Палец, я думаю, это не очень высокая цена за это. Вот, например, в истории дзен есть момент, когда ради духовного наставления первый патриарх Хуэйкэ лишил себя всей руки.  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (20.01.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Не отрицаю, мой ход рассуждений базируется на том, что в дзене "развивается" недвойственное восприятие, а не подавляется концептуальное (неосознанное) восприятие.


недвойственное восприятие, это как раз и есть прямое восприятие, из которого не выпал сам момент восприятия и не был добавлен иллюзорный образ, созданный в воображении :Smilie: 
концептуальное (неосознанное) восприятие не подавляется, оно просто не мешает

----------


## Андрей П.

> недвойственное восприятие, это как раз и есть прямое восприятие, из которого не выпал сам момент восприятия и не был добавлен иллюзорный образ, созданный в воображении
> концептуальное (неосознанное) восприятие не подавляется, оно просто не мешает


"Прямое" восприятие и иллюзорное восприятие - это и есть двойственность, т.е. либо одно, либо другое.  :Smilie: 

Вот, Вы сами в соседней теме процитировали: _"И на базаре, и в лавчонке винной, лишь только на кого взгляну - он просветлённым станет."_ Как же могут быть просветленными, одновременно, тот кто говорит "нет" (прямо воспринимает мир) и тот, кто говорит "да" (воспринимает его иллюзорно)?

----------


## Альбина

> Не отрицаю, мой ход рассуждений базируется на том, что в дзене "развивается" недвойственное восприятие, а не подавляется концептуальное (неосознанное) восприятие.
> 
> Палец, я думаю, это не очень высокая цена за это. Вот, например, в истории дзен есть момент, когда ради духовного наставления первый патриарх Хуэйкэ лишил себя всей руки.


Цена конечно невысокая,но как от этого можно достичь всеведения  - загадка.)

----------


## Алекс Андр

человек же не перестает чувствовать, не перестает помнить ощущения от восприятия объектов, не перестает видеть сны... 
он просто перестает быть обусловленным всеми этими иллюзиями.

----------


## Влад К

> Как же могут быть просветленными, одновременно, тот кто говорит "нет" (прямо воспринимает мир) и тот, кто говорит "да" (воспринимает его иллюзорно)?


Для просветленного нет различия между "да" и "нет". Если понимать под "да" омраченное восприятие, то есть приписывание умом каких либо постоянных качеств объектам пустым от самобытия, тогда это неведение, а если понимать, что воспринимаемый объект является взаимозависимым и в нем нет ничего постоянного и объект это просто практическое обозначение ума, тогда "да" это не омраченное восприятие просветленного ума. Если понимать под "нет" прямое восприятие "реальности"(условно") - это прямое восприятие не отрицает существование объектов. В этом случае все видится так, как есть. Т.е. эти "да" и "нет" не являются чем-то отличным друг от друга, а являются единым просветленным умом - ИМХО.

----------


## Nara

А не поделится ли кто из присутствующих впечатлениями от изменений, произошедших с его собственным восприятием? Иначе складывается ощущение, что развиваются не какие-либо необычные способы восприятия, а способность о таковых разговаривать.

Что касается недвойственного восприятия, то, вообще говоря, редко нам приходится наблюдать адептов, которые не отличают девочек от мальчиков, день от ночи и жару от холода. В целом по буддизму культивируется скорее диалектическое мышление. Равным образом, как правило, никто из отрицающих самобытие личности не сомневается сколько-нибудь значительным образом в существовании самого себя, и ежели учащемуся сообщить, что он дурак, то редкий учащийся на это не обидится, хотя чисто теоретически и согласен с тем, что бытие его как отдельного "Васи" есть по сути некий результат договорённости и никакой собственной субстанциональностью не обладает.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (27.01.2014), Паня (20.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> А не поделится ли кто из присутствующих впечатлениями от изменений, произошедших с его собственным восприятием?


Поменяло! :Big Grin:  Немного :Frown:  А Вас? :Wink:

----------


## Андрей П.

> А не поделится ли кто из присутствующих впечатлениями от изменений, произошедших с его собственным восприятием?


Совсем не поменялось.

----------


## Nara

Котори, я принадлежу к другой традиции, поэтому в данном случае не показательна.

----------


## Влад К

> Котори, я принадлежу к другой традиции, поэтому в данном случае не показательна.


Нет, если серьезно, то позитивные перемены происходят с каждым человеком в любой традиции, как мне кажется. Просто кто-то предпочитает не говорить об этом. Вообще в буддизме, как я понял не очень хорошо говорить о своей реализации, потому-что можно её утратить. А касательно того, что многие говорят о пустоте, просветленном уме и т.п. - это высказывание своего мнения. Иногда полезно его озвучивать, чтобы в ходе диалога найти какие-то ошибки и т.д. Недаром монахи проводят диспуты. Они ведь не колотят понты, а просто пытаются таким образом прийти к истине. Кстати дзенские диалоги - это ничто иное, как диспуты в ходе которого отбрасывается двойственное мышление, как мне кажется.

----------


## Юй Кан

Как бы на полях...

1. Насколько понимаю, под недвойственным восприятием в буддизме подразумевается не путаница в различении чёрного и белого, мужского и женского и т.п., а "непримешивание" к _имеющемуся у каждого_ прямому/неопосредованному восприятию неких самостных измышленных проекций, что обеспечивается устранением привязанности к "я", "мне", "моё" и т.п. 
Кратко это формулируется так: недвойственное восприятие свободно от разделения воспринятого и воспринимающего.

2. Наиболее ясно восприятие пробуждённого описано в Калака сутте:

Видя то, что должно быть видимо, Татхагата не измышляет видимое. Он не измышляет невидимое. Он не измышляет подлежащее видению. Он не измышляет видящего.
Слыша то, что должно быть слышимо, он не измышляет слышимое. Он не измышляет неслышимое. Он не измышляет подлежащее слышанию. Он не измышляет слышащего
Ощущая то, что должно быть ощутимо, он не измышляет ощутимое. Он не измышляет неощутимое. Он не измышляет подлежащее ощущению. Он не измышляет ощущающего
Познавая то, что должно быть познано, он не измышляет познанное. Он не измышляет непознанное. Он не измышляет подлежащее познанию. Он не измышляет познающего.
Постигая то, что должно быть постигнуто, он не измышляет постигнутое. Он не измышляет непостигнутое. Он не измышляет подлежащее постижению. Он не измышляет постигающего.
Находя то, что должно быть найдено, он не измышляет найденное. Он не измышляет ненайденное. Он не измышляет подлежащее нахождению. Он не измышляет находящего.
Осмысляя то, что должно быть осмыслено, он не измышляет осмысленное. Он не измышляет неосмысленное. Он не измышляет подлежащее осмыслению. Он не измышляет осмысляющего.
Таким образом, монахи, Татхагата — будучи таким в отношении всех явлений, кои могут быть видимы, слышимы, ощущаемы и познаны, — является Тáковостным. И говорю вам: нет кого-либо Тáкового выше либо возвышенней.
3. Глупость али дурь : ) собственную надлежит признавать по умолчанию, признавая тем самым собственную непробуждённость (как минимум -- на всякий случай : ).

----------

Алекс Андр (20.01.2014), Влад К (20.01.2014), Масуми (07.06.2014)

----------


## Nara

Если вы помните, Будда, явившись к пятерым аскетам, с которыми ранее предавалася аскезе, заявил им просто: "Не годится вам теперь называть меня аюшматом, поскольку я достиг просветления, так что называйте меня отныне - Просветлённый". И ничего с его просветлением от этого не сделалось. В общем же случае, во-первых, речь идёт о том, чтобы случайно от собственных успехов не возгордиться, поэтому ими и не рекомендуется хвастаться, а во-вторых, если учителя будут честно говорить, что ничего особенного не достигли, и при этом учащиеся будут лишены возможности подозревать, что это не от честности, а от скромности, то ходить к ним быстро перестанут, и на этом буддизм кончится.

Что касается диспутов, то в тибетских традициях, где акцент делается на схоластике, это действительно важный элемент обучения. В дзэн, с другой стороны, полагается крайне дурным тоном трепаться о том, что не является частью личного опыта, даже если слова произносятся совершенно верные и не противоречащие доктрине. Ровно из тех же соображений, что надо быть в контакте с собственным условно признаваемым бытием, а не витать в словотворчестве. Поэтому диалоги дзэн - это скорее обмены переживаниями и простижением, чем продуктами мыслительного процесса.

----------

Ho Shim (21.01.2014), Влад К (20.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (21.01.2014), Паня (20.01.2014)

----------


## Nara

Юй Кан, даже если субъект избавляется от аффектированной привязанности к своей любимой кружке и не огорчается, когда она падает со стола и разбивается на много кусочков, всё-таки у него не возникает сомнений касаемо того, где он, а где кружка. В этом смысле эпитет "недвойственное" является изрядным литературным преувеличением.

Если я вам, к примеру, расскажу какой-нибудь анекдот из жизни замечательных азиатов, то очевидно, что я буду рассказчиком не из самой себя, а с опорой на вас и анекдот, вы будете слушателем с опорой на анекдот и меня, а анекдот будет предметом рассказывания с опорой на нас обоих; тем не менее, это не приведёт к восприятию мной всей конструкции как нерасчленённого монолита, и у меня не возникнет сомнений относительно того, кто из нас является рассказывающим.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (27.01.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Nara, избавление от привязанности к любимой кружке, миске, ложке, кошке, жучке... -- это ваще дело нещитовое: любил-любил и -- разлюбил, бывает. %)
В читтаматрийских текстах есть понятие _паравритти_, означающее "обращение [ума к изначальному/неомрачённому состоянию]". И ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи обретается только при достижении этого самого паравритти, "выбивающего дно у бочки ума"...

----------


## Андрей П.

> Что касается недвойственного восприятия, то, вообще говоря, редко нам приходится наблюдать адептов, которые не отличают девочек от мальчиков, день от ночи и жару от холода. В целом по буддизму культивируется скорее диалектическое мышление. Равным образом, как правило, никто из отрицающих самобытие личности не сомневается сколько-нибудь значительным образом в существовании самого себя, и ежели учащемуся сообщить, что он дурак, то редкий учащийся на это не обидится, хотя чисто теоретически и согласен с тем, что бытие его как отдельного "Васи" есть по сути некий результат договорённости и никакой собственной субстанциональностью не обладает.


Ни Вы, ни я, ни мастер-дзен, ни любое другое ЖС не может воспринимать мир недвойственно, сколько бы кальп оно не занималось духовной практикой. Недвойственно воспринимать реальность может только сама реальность (хотя, как только я это написал, сразу появилась "не реальность"). Поэтому нет никакого противоречия, что "Вася" с позиции "Васи" воспринимает реальность двойственно, но с позиции реальности тот же самый "Вася" (даже в тот же самый миг) уже видит реальность, как единую сущность (хотя "Вася", как "Вася" может даже об этом не догадываться).

----------


## Nara

Андрей, вас не смущает, что вы в дополнение к субъекту вводите "субъекта на плане реальности", существование которого нельзя ни доказать, ни опровергнуть?

----------


## Андрей П.

> Андрей, вас не смущает, что вы в дополнение к субъекту вводите "субъекта на плане реальности", существование которого нельзя ни доказать, ни опровергнуть?


Вы правы, я ввожу субъекта автоматически, потому что использую ум при объяснении. Я не могу Вам объяснить с помощью слов или даже иных средств... Хотя, попробую, вот, например, у Вас есть имунная система, которая представлена в виде фагоцитов, другими словами, фагоциты - это "живые существа", а реальность для них Ваше тело. Фагоциты - это Вы или Вы существуете "над" ними?

----------

Алекс Андр (20.01.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Осознанность не в смысле видеть всё-всё-всё, а в смысле действовать по ситуации, не отгораживаясь от неприятных тебе моментов: видишь голодного человека - дай ему еды, видишь жаждущего - напои. Это обыденный ум, который не проверяет.

Вспомните свою православную притчу о бодхичитте от Патрула Ринпоче про безрукую мать и дочь, упавшую в реку  :Smilie: 

А про "феню": всё, что вы здесь читаете никак не исходит от Дзен Мастеров, не так ли?

----------

Масуми (07.06.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если я вам, к примеру, расскажу какой-нибудь анекдот из жизни замечательных азиатов, то очевидно, что я буду рассказчиком не из самой себя, а с опорой на вас и анекдот, вы будете слушателем с опорой на анекдот и меня, а анекдот будет предметом рассказывания с опорой на нас обоих; тем не менее, это не приведёт к восприятию мной всей конструкции как нерасчленённого монолита, и у меня не возникнет сомнений относительно того, кто из нас является рассказывающим.


Если обратите внимание, в приведённой выше цитате из сутты ничего не говорится по поводу _внешних деяний_ Татхагаты, у которого тоже не может быть восприятия "всей такой конструкции как нерасчленённого монолита", как и сомнений относительно того, кто, что и кому. 

Иными словами, тут Вы зачем-то вводите понятия, не имеющие отношения к недвойственному восприятию, при котором в восприятие не привносится ничего измышленного, а мир отображается в уме таким, каков он есть, а не каким кажется...

----------

Влад К (20.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Вы правы, я ввожу субъекта автоматически, потому что использую ум при объяснении. Я не могу Вам объяснить с помощью слов или даже иных средств... Хотя, попробую, вот, например, у Вас есть имунная система, которая представлена в виде фагоцитов, другими словами, фагоциты - это "живые существа", а реальность для них Ваше тело. Фагоциты - это Вы или Вы существуете "над" ними?


Я являюсь средой обитания для фагоцитов, а они необходимым условием для моего существования. Все дарует себя друг-другу, при этом являясь единым целым. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (20.01.2014), Паня (20.01.2014)

----------


## Nara

Юй Кан, я ввожу триаду субъекта, объекта и предмета взаимодействия, употребительную для описания взаимозависимого бытия вещей, если я правильно понимаю, в контексте мадхьямаки, за что прошу прощения. Однако, оставляя за кадром школьные нюансы, позволю себе усомниться в концепции "видения как есть" как таковой. Объект как таковой, строго говоря, вообще не может быть узрён, поскольку не обладает ни цветом, ни вообще визуальным образом в отрыве от той обработки отражённых от него квантов света, которую производят клетки сетчатки, а потом специализированные области головного мозга. Так что здесь опять-таки изрядное литературное преувеличение.

----------


## Nara

Не заняться ли нам определением понятий?
Под осознанностью, положим, будем понимать 1. внимательность к своему телу, внешнему пространству и действиям тела в пространстве с точки зрения потока сенсорных ощущений (напр., осознанная ходьба, осознавание дыхания), 2. внимательность по отношению к своим чувствам, эмоциям, установкам, проекциям (напр., осознанность в отношениях с собственной матерью), 3. ответственное отношение к миру и населяющим его существам (напр., осознанная ходьба по дорожке, где лежат червяки-выползки).
Под недвойственным восприятием/мышлением, положим, будем понимать отрицание независимого бытия субъекта и объекта, а также отрицание независимого бытия полярных противоположностей.
Под неконцептуальным восприятием/мышлением, положим, будем понимать такое, при котором понятийные схемы носят сугубо вспомогательный характер, а за опору принимается непосредственный (прошу прощения) опыт.
Предлагайте варианты.

----------

Мира Смирнова (27.01.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Nara, если _реальный_ объект, как таковой, находящийся в пределах досягаемости для некоего субъекта, этим субъектом вообще не может быть воспринят/увиден, то это случай полного прекращения восприятия органами чувств либо -- нескончаемой полной тьмы, либо ещё каких-то исключительных ситуаций, говорить о которых смысла не вижу.
А вот что касается "видения как есть", то оно никоим образом не связано с утратой или прекращением чувственного восприятия как такового. Более того, о таком восприятии говорится как об очищенном от омрачений.
И когда говорится о прекращении восприятия, то речь идёт о невосприятии/устранении кажимостей, измышленностей, умопорождений, фантазий и т.п. 
Говорится об этом, к примеру, так: "... надлежит постигать прекращение восприятия видящегося самому уму".

----------


## Nara

Юй Кан, я попробую сформулировать идею иначе. Воспринимаемый образ объекта в любом случае есть результат конструирования умом исходя из ряда условий и предпосылок. Так, если ваше детство прошло в джунглях, то вами не будет восприниматься перспектива, а если вы, к примеру, змея, то имеете шансы воспринять не только форму объекта, но и его температуру. Не существует в принципе объекта как такового вне процесса его обусловленного восприятия. Как максимум, вы можете попытаться искоренить из своего восприятия заведомые ошибки: например, постараться не воспринимать моток верёвки как свернувшуюся змею; но сам процесс восприятия менее субъективным от этого не станет. Это, если хотите, отрицание самобытия объекта. Соответственно, восприятием этого не существующего объективно объекта "как он есть" будет восприятие его с осознанием того, что он не существует самостоятельно, а является умопорождённой конструкцией.

----------

Мира Смирнова (27.01.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, я попробую сформулировать идею иначе. Воспринимаемый образ объекта в любом случае есть результат конструирования умом исходя из ряда условий и предпосылок. Так, если ваше детство прошло в джунглях, то вами не будет восприниматься перспектива, а если вы, к примеру, змея, то имеете шансы воспринять не только форму объекта, но и его температуру. Не существует в принципе объекта как такового вне процесса его обусловленного восприятия. Как максимум, вы можете попытаться искоренить из своего восприятия заведомые ошибки: например, постараться не воспринимать моток верёвки как свернувшуюся змею; но сам процесс восприятия менее субъективным от этого не станет. Это, если хотите, отрицание самобытия объекта. Соответственно, восприятием этого не существующего объективно объекта "как он есть" будет восприятие его с осознанием того, что он не существует самостоятельно, а является умопорождённой конструкцией.


В таком рассуждении рассматриваются типы восприятия профанические или заурядные, т.е. -- не имеющие отношения к восприятию таковостному ("как есть"), обретаемому, повторюсь, после _паравритти_, сатори или АСС, прекращающего/устраняющего все омрачения...

----------

Масуми (07.06.2014)

----------


## Nara

Юй Кан, правильно ли я понимаю, что вы утверждаете независимое бытие объекта и наличие у него некоторых реально существующих свойств, которые не являются продуктом работы ума и будут совершенно идентично отражены любым носителем таковостного восприятия?

----------

Германн (21.01.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Не заняться ли нам определением понятий?


Если это мне, то нет, не заняться. Ничего не даёт эта концептуализация  :Frown:

----------


## Nara

Nuke, ну во-первых, определение понятий позволяет понять, об одних и тех же вещах люди говорят, или о разных, называя их теми же словами. В рамках нашего религиозного меньшинства это особенно актуально, потому что термины зачастую несут неочевидные смыслы и по безграмотности бывают очень причудливо понимаемы. Во-вторых, если не иметь внятных целей и задач практики, то она и будет приводить неведомо к чему, хотя бы потому что без представления о целях, задачах и этапах нет возможности понять, прогресс имеет место или ошибка в практике.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (27.01.2014), Паня (20.01.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Nuke, ну во-первых, определение понятий позволяет понять, об одних и тех же вещах люди говорят, или о разных, называя их теми же словами. В рамках нашего религиозного меньшинства это особенно актуально, потому что термины зачастую несут неочевидные смыслы и по безграмотности бывают очень причудливо понимаемы. Во-вторых, если не иметь внятных целей и задач практики, то она и будет приводить неведомо к чему, хотя бы потому что без представления о целях, задачах и этапах нет возможности понять, прогресс имеет место или ошибка в практике.


Лично меня ваши определения, чисто логически, устраивают. Но в Дзен нет таких определений, это можно в Тибетском разделе дискутировать  :Smilie:  

В Дзен люди пытаются найти ответ на вопрос: Что такое я? Собственно, к этому великому вопросу толкают людей все Дзен мастера.

----------


## Nara

В традиционном дзен, к примеру очень любят декламировать сутру сердца, где объясняется понятие шуньяты. К последней я вот на протяжении последних реплик с весьма сомнительныи успехом и пытаюсь апеллировать. Вполне очевидно, что для созерцания пустоты невредно бы выяснить, что она из себя представляет. А представляет отнюдь не отсутствие чего бы то ни было, как можно подумать, а то самое взаимозависимое бытие. Можно, конечно, пытаться прийти к этой идее автономно, но вообще говоря, для того и существуют сутры, чтоб можно было познакомться с матчастью и понимать, что искать.

----------

Влад К (21.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (21.01.2014), Паня (21.01.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Однако, оставляя за кадром школьные нюансы, позволю себе усомниться в концепции "видения как есть" как таковой. Объект как таковой, строго говоря, вообще не может быть узрён, поскольку не обладает ни цветом, ни вообще визуальным образом в отрыве от той обработки отражённых от него квантов света, которую производят клетки сетчатки, а потом специализированные области головного мозга. Так что здесь опять-таки изрядное литературное преувеличение.


А что в таком раскладе будет читтаматринская паранишпанна?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Спасибо, Юй Кан!
> 
> Что касается осознанности, то к культу осознанности тоже надо относиться аккуратно. Если мы не осознаём всего потока своего сенсорного опыта, то это нам не только портит жизнь, но и упрощает. Проиллюстрирую примером из области клиники. При некоторых вариантах аутистического нарушения развития у детей нарушается способность вытеснять из сознания постоянно поступающую стимуляцию. Вот мы, скажем, когда надеваем штаны, то ощущаем эти штаны только первые секунды или минуты, а потом нам уже по барабану наличие на нас штанов. Мы его не замечаем. Ребёнок-аутист может оказаться в ситуации неспособности перестать осознавать на себе штаны. Постоянное ощущение штанов оказывается настолько утомительным, что дети при первой же возможности пытаются раздеться, невзирая на присутствие кругом других людей. У меня, скажем, как-то был такой подопечный. Ну, или, например, шум на улице. Мы приходим в новое помещение, там шумно. Первые минуты нам шумно и противно, потом сознание адаптируется к постоянному мерному гудению, скажем, машин за окном, и мы их уже не слышим, они нам больше не мешают. Проблемы начинаются на том месте, когда не мы владеем этим механизмом, а он владеет нами, и мы его не контролируем. Например, когда обнимаешь женщину, а удовольствия никакого, потому что женщина распознана как женщина, объятие распознано как объятие, и всё, на этом процесс восприятия прекратился. И жить становится скучно.
> 
> Что касается фени, то вот же, в рамках одного этого треда легко можно наблюдать жонглирование словами типа "неконцептуальное восприятие", "осознание", "дзэн". Людей вот всяких вспомнили, с узнаваемыми именами. Так что с дискурсом всё в порядке, он есть. Хотя если начать задумываться, то становится ясно, что для человека, который уже, слава богу, научился говорить, очень затруднительно воспринять табуретку не как табуретку, а исключительно как поток сенсорного опыта. Другое дело, что мы можем видеть табуретку, одновременно воспринимая красоту игры света на её ногах, торчащие из её сидения совершенные занозы и т.п.,* а можем просто констатировать:* "Вот табуретка". Наше восприятие в любом случае уже не будет таким наивным, каким оно было до того, как мы узнали о существовании табуреток.


Но почему _или_? Мы можем видеть табуретку, воспринимая красоту игры света на её ногах, торчащие из её сидения совершенные занозы и просто констатировать: "Вот, - это табуретка". Это похоже на описание мистического перживания))

----------


## Ho Shim

> А не поделится ли кто из присутствующих впечатлениями от изменений, произошедших с его собственным восприятием? Иначе складывается ощущение, что развиваются не какие-либо необычные способы восприятия, а способность о таковых разговаривать.


Изменения происходят незаметно. Ведь восприятие оцениваешь с помощью восприятия-же тоже)




> Что касается недвойственного восприятия, то, вообще говоря, редко нам приходится наблюдать адептов, которые не отличают девочек от мальчиков, день от ночи и жару от холода. В целом по буддизму культивируется скорее диалектическое мышление. Равным образом, как правило, никто из отрицающих самобытие личности не сомневается сколько-нибудь значительным образом в существовании самого себя, и ежели учащемуся сообщить, что он дурак, то редкий учащийся на это не обидится, хотя чисто теоретически и согласен с тем, что бытие его как отдельного "Васи" есть по сути некий результат договорённости и никакой собственной субстанциональностью не обладает.


Ну, не отличать девочек от мальчиков, это не совсем наш метод. Это тоже крайность) Говорить, что все одно и тоже, едино, бла, бла, бла - это тоже концепция. Синее и красное это действительно разные цвета, но и только. Это не означает, что они сделаны из разных атомов или, допустим, противоположны друг другу. Полное отрицание собственного существования, это из клинических случаев психиатрии. (Хорошая иллюстрация критики такого подхода в Чапаеве и Пустоте, где Чапай на вопрос что-то вроде "Где находится лошадь, если в реальности ничего не существует?", показывает на лошадь и говорит, - "Вот, же она, Петька") А у нас в школе, есть такой _коан_ - учитель показывает, например, на часы и колокольчик и спрашивает - они одно и то же или разное? Ответить, _одно и то же_ - ошибка, ответить _разное_ - тоже. Но ответ есть, указать напрямую на природу того и другого)

----------

Богдан Б (21.01.2014), Влад К (21.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Изменения происходят незаметно. Ведь восприятие оцениваешь с помощью восприятия-же тоже)
> 
> 
> 
> Ну, не отличать девочек от мальчиков, это не совсем наш метод. Это тоже крайность) Говорить, что все одно и тоже, едино, бла, бла, бла - это тоже концепция. Синее и красное это действительно разные цвета, но и только. Это не означает, что они сделаны из разных атомов или, допустим, противоположны друг другу. Полное отрицание собственного существования, это из клинических случаев психиатрии. (Хорошая иллюстрация критики такого подхода в Чапаеве и Пустоте, где Чапай на вопрос что-то вроде "Где находится лошадь, если в реальности ничего не существует?", показывает на лошадь и говорит, - "Вот, же она, Петька") А у нас в школе, есть такой _коан_ - учитель показывает, например, на часы и колокольчик и спрашивает - они одно и то же или разное? Ответить, _одно и то же_ - ошибка, ответить _разное_ - тоже. Но ответ есть, указать напрямую на природу того и другого)


Часы - это часы, а колокольчик - это колокольчик. Дзен - это практика, а не теория. Зачем создавать: наш метод - не наш метод? Чем активнее ум пытается объяснить дзен, тем больше растет привязанность к собственным словам и идеям.

----------

Влад К (21.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Часы - это часы, а колокольчик - это колокольчик. Дзен - это практика, а не теория. Зачем создавать: наш метод - не наш метод? Чем активнее ум пытается объяснить дзен, тем больше растет привязанность к собственным словам и идеям.


А почему нет? Когда мы что-либо утверждаем или опровергаем, то всегда опираемся на что-то в нашем уме, что кажется нам незыблемым, твердым. Но если мы посмотрим на истинную суть нашей "опоры", то увидим только "не знаю". Так почему нет?

P.S. Эти разговоры о дзен мне напомнили: 
_Четверо учеников, близкие друзья, обещали друг другу хранить молчание.
Первый день молчали. Их медитация началась благоприятно, но когда пришла ночь и керосиновые лампы стали совсем тусклыми, один из учеников не смог сдержаться и крикнул слуге: "Поправь эти лампы!".
Второй ученик удивился, услышав, что первый заговорил.
"Мы договорились не говорить ни слова" - заметил он.
"Вы, болваны, чего вы разговариваете?" - спросил третий.
"Один я молчу" - заключил четвёртый._

----------

Алик (21.01.2014), Влад К (21.01.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, правильно ли я понимаю, что вы утверждаете независимое бытие объекта и наличие у него некоторых реально существующих свойств, которые не являются продуктом работы ума и будут совершенно идентично отражены любым носителем таковостного восприятия?


1. Воспринимаемые кем-либо объекты (_дхарма_) так или иначе (! : ) существуют, при этом бытие любого объекта много чем обусловлено и непостоянно/изменчиво. (Про страдательность всех дхарм -- не буду, ладно? : )
2. Есть хорошее объяснение или определение термина _дхарма_: "обладающее признаками (_лакшана_)". Признаки эти также обусловлены и изменчивы.
3. Все Татхагаты видят/воспринимают мир одинаково: таким, каков он есть, а не каким он кажется. Это -- не на уровне ИМХО, а по определению.

Хотя к чань/дзэн всё это имеет весьма далековатое отношение, если вообще имеет... %)

----------


## Поляков

> очень затруднительно воспринять табуретку не как табуретку, а исключительно как поток сенсорного опыта. Другое дело, что мы можем видеть табуретку, одновременно воспринимая красоту игры света на её ногах, торчащие из её сидения совершенные занозы и т.п., а можем просто констатировать: "Вот табуретка".


Еще на табуретке можно сидеть. Но подобные сиддхи доступны лишь буддам, которые достигли ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи и недвойственности восприятия.

----------

AndyZ (21.01.2014), Ho Shim (21.01.2014), Алекс Андр (22.01.2014), Алик (21.01.2014), Влад К (21.01.2014), Юй Кан (21.01.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

И, к слову, единственный правильный внеконцептный ответ на вопрос о табурете "Что это?" -- именно что сесть на табурет. : )

----------

Ho Shim (22.01.2014), Алик (21.01.2014), Влад К (21.01.2014), Поляков (21.01.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> И, к слову, единственный правильный внеконцептный ответ на вопрос о табурете "Что это?" -- именно что сесть на табурет. : )


А правильный концептуальный ответ на вопрос будет таким )


Джозеф Кошут. Один стул и три стула

----------

Юй Кан (21.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как бы на полях...
> 
> 3. Глупость али дурь : ) собственную надлежит признавать по умолчанию, признавая тем самым собственную непробуждённость (как минимум -- на всякий случай : ).





> Находя то, что должно быть найдено, он не измышляет найденное. Он не измышляет ненайденное. Он не измышляет подлежащее нахождению. Он не измышляет находящего.
> Осмысляя то, что должно быть осмыслено, он не измышляет осмысленное. Он не измышляет неосмысленное. Он не измышляет подлежащее осмыслению. Он не измышляет осмысляющего.


Если глупость или дурь не обнаружены, не стоит их и измышлять.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А не поделится ли кто из присутствующих впечатлениями от изменений, произошедших с его собственным восприятием? Иначе складывается ощущение, что развиваются не какие-либо необычные способы восприятия, а способность о таковых разговаривать.
> 
> Что касается недвойственного восприятия, то, вообще говоря, редко нам приходится наблюдать адептов, которые не отличают девочек от мальчиков, день от ночи и жару от холода. В целом по буддизму культивируется скорее диалектическое мышление. Равным образом, как правило, никто из отрицающих самобытие личности не сомневается сколько-нибудь значительным образом в существовании самого себя, и ежели учащемуся сообщить, что он дурак, то редкий учащийся на это не обидится, хотя чисто теоретически и согласен с тем, что бытие его как отдельного "Васи" есть по сути некий результат договорённости и никакой собственной субстанциональностью не обладает.


Я могу вспомнить много изменений, но не столько способов восприятия, сколько акцентов в том, что и зачем следует воспринимать.
Первое время моя практика дзадзен состояла из сплошных сомнений. Что я делаю? Что нужно делать? Куда смотреть? Или не смотреть? Слушать или не слушать? 
И я спросил мастера дзен Ву Бонга, как мне правильно практиковать дзадзен. Он спросил меня - чем ты занимаешься в жизни? Я ответил, что я программист. Тогда он дал мне наставление - программируй на 100%. На тот момент ответ мне показался достаточным и я не подумал о том, что не могу во время дзадзен программировать на 100%. Но ретрит уже был закончен и я погрузился в работу.

Этого наставления и этого ретрита мне хватило почти на два года энтузиазма. Каждое утро я просыпался около 5 утра, делал 108 простираний, медитировал 40 минут, потом ходил по квартире, делал себе завтрак, пил чай, и снова медитировал 40 минут. Я посещал небольшие ретриты в течение полугода и был очень вдохновлен. Написал несколько десятков (может быть и сотен) хокку.

Но, постепенно, я заметил, что во время медитации все больше и больше занимаюсь обдумыванием рабочих задач, а не сосредоточением.
За это время я прочитал множество книг и сборников коанов и моя практика снова затупилась. Я снова не знал, что же мне делать.

Практики становились все реже, я уже не практиковал каждое утро и пропускал ретриты, даже с мастерами, поскольку полюбил ездить в командировки и не хотел их отменять или откладывать. Постепенно я скатился до 30 минут медитации один-два раза в месяц, в основном по воскресеньям.

Когда я в следующий раз попал на ретрит, я уже не помнил простых ответов и разучился хлопать ладонью по полу, отсекая мышление. Я получил коан, который держал мой ум словно репейная колючка несколько дней, но постепенно засох и отвалился.
Второго ретрита хватило лишь на два месяца вдохновения, но это уже были всего лишь еженедельные медитации по 30 минут в воскресенье и еще попытки сосредотачиваться на дыхании хотя бы на пару минут несколько раз в день - в транспорте, в очередях, после пробуждения и перед сном.

Я даже не задумывался о том, что значит сосредоточение на дыхании. Я придумал себе задачу, научиться наблюдать за вниманием, не делая сознательно вдохов и выдохов. Я очень внимательно наблюдал за ощущениями в начале вдоха, в конце вдоха, в начале выдоха, в конце выдоха, в начале паузы, в конце паузы, но все равно я словно подбирал момент для разрешения начать вдох или закончить вдох, начать выдох или закончить выдох. Иногда, достаточно утомив ум концентрацией, я обнаруживал себя отстраненным от дыхания, но знающим, делаю я ли сейчас вдох или выдох, но удержать это состояние хотя бы несколько вдохов или выдохов не удавалось. Я пробовал считать вдохи, пробовал отмечать вдохи и выдохи словом вдох и выдох, но все же, внимание направленное на дыхание оставалось как пес, бегущий за костью и начинающий ее терзать туда-сюда.,

Через несколько лет, услышав в очередной раз о сосредоточении в точке Дан-тянь, а так же много раз перечитывая махасатипаттхану сутту, я начал следить не за ощущениями в дыхательных путях, а начал отслеживать движение воздуха у ноздри, сосредотачиваясь лишь в одной точке. Сосредоточение в точке Дан-тянь мне еще очень долго не давалось.

Через несколько месяцев регулярного отслеживания дыхания с одновременной рецитацией махасатипаттхана сутты, однажды я обнаружил необычно спокойное и послушное состояние ума. Это было после того, как я прочитал в одной из сутт канона, что витакка и викара - это формирователи речи (словесные побуждения), связанные с направлением внимания на речь и удержанием внимания на речи.

В этот момент, я обнаружил, что действительно, отсутствуют в сознании пять помех (чувственные желания, недоброжелательность, лень и сонливость, тревожность и возбуждение, нерешительность) и присутствуют пять факторов сосредоточения (приятное чувства отстраненности от чувственных желаний и радость от этого приятного чувства, направленность на текст сутты, и ее удержание и притягивание внимания к тексту, без каких-либо помех). Я попробовал оставить текст без внимания и углубиться в приятность отстраненности от чувственных желаний и обнаружил, как эта отстраненность касается буквально всего. Ничто не воспринималось как желанное или нежеланное, ощущения были совершенно нейтральными, при этом ум был очень гибким, легко перемещался куда угодно и оставался направленным легко и свободно. 
Эта медитация длилась около 40 минут, я вполне осознавал длительность, не думая о том, чтобы это продлить, или чтобы это прекратить.
В дальнейшем мне неоднократно удавалось привести ум в это состояние во время медитации. Я не склонен сейчас называть это состояние дхьяной или не дхьяной, чтобы не вдаваться в споры. Иногда я использую это состояние на работе, чтобы сосредоточиться на том, что делать не очень хочется не отвлекаясь и не создавая в уме борьбы желаний.

С тех пор я каждую медитацию начинаю с того, что устанавливаю внимание на внутренней стороне ноздри, успокаиваю движение ума, после чего последовательно отмечаю наличие или отсутствие препятствий в уме, проговаривая их последовательно: чувственные желания отсутствуют, недоброжелательность отсутствует, лень и сонливость отсутствуют, тревога и возбуждение отсутствуют, нерешительность отсутствует. Иногда, при этом, обнаруживается, что не получается отстраниться от какого-либо из препятствий, тогда я проговариваю, что это препятствие присутствует и устанавливаю решимость успокоить его причины. Иногда это занимает все время, отведенное на медитацию.

Изменилось ли что-либо за все это время?
Не вполне. Но стало отчетливее заметно, то, что ранее возникало безотчетно. Некоторые привычки изменились. Но многие остались, и даже стали проявляться более ярко, хоть и реже. Эмоции стали более ярко выраженными, но эмоциональные переживания перестали притягивать. Нет больше желания переживать что-либо, нет больше недовольства успокоенностью и уединенностью.

----------

Markus (27.01.2014), Монферран (03.11.2018), Паня (21.01.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если глупость или дурь не обнаружены, не стоит их и измышлять.


Глупость али дурь собственную надлежит не измышлять, а _признавать_ (синонимы: _узнавать, распознавать, опознавать_, в идеале -- _самому_) по умолчанию, уж не говоря, что -- по факту выявления таковой. Хотя, конечно, это дано далеко не всем: признавать собственную непробуждённость... 
В частности, надлежит признавать своё враньё -- как своё враньё, свой блеф -- как свой блеф и т.д. Нет?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Глупость али дурь собственную надлежит не измышлять, а _признавать_ (синонимы: _узнавать, распознавать, опознавать_, в идеале -- _самому_) по умолчанию, уж не говоря, что -- по факту выявления таковой. Хотя, конечно, это дано далеко не всем: признавать собственную непробуждённость... 
> В частности, надлежит признавать своё враньё -- как своё враньё, свой блеф -- как свой блеф и т.д. Нет?


Все это требует конкретных наблюдений в конкретных моментах, а не абстрактного признавания "на всякий случай". Распознавать - надо, надо так же и воздерживаться, поскольку глупостью и дурью называют неблагие деяния вследствие неправильных взглядов и неправильных намерений. А сокрушаться или попрекать - это очередные неправильные деяния, вследствие неправильных взглядов и неправильных устремлений.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Андрей П.

> А сокрушаться или попрекать - это очередные неправильные деяния, вследствие неправильных взглядов и неправильных устремлений.


Значит Вы сокрушаетесь или попрекаете себя за сокрушение или попрекание.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Все это требует конкретных наблюдений в конкретных моментах, а не абстрактного признавания "на всякий случай". Распознавать - надо, надо так же и воздерживаться, поскольку глупостью и дурью называют неблагие деяния вследствие неправильных взглядов и неправильных намерений. А сокрушаться или попрекать - это очередные неправильные деяния, вследствие неправильных взглядов и неправильных устремлений.


Строить себе и другим иллюзии на предмет собственной просветлённости (мудро не споря о том, дхьяны периодически имеют место или не дхьяны), избегая признания своей не просто вполне естественной омрачённости, своего неведения и своей глупости, но и собственного время от времени обналичиваемого не только в форуме блефа -- это ли не проявление омрачённости?

----------


## Паня

> после чего последовательно отмечаю наличие или отсутствие препятствий в уме, проговаривая их последовательно: чувственные желания отсутствуют, недоброжелательность отсутствует, лень и сонливость отсутствуют, тревога и возбуждение отсутствуют, нерешительность отсутствует. Иногда, при этом, обнаруживается, что не получается отстраниться от какого-либо из препятствий, тогда я проговариваю, что это препятствие присутствует и устанавливаю решимость успокоить его причины. Иногда это занимает все время, отведенное на медитацию.


Подскажите пожалуйста источник практики дзадзен с последовательным проговариванием препятствий или вам порекомендовал кто-то из дзен-мастеров?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Подскажите пожалуйста источник практики дзадзен с последовательным проговариванием препятствий или вам порекомендовал кто-то из дзен-мастеров?


Это не имеет отношения к практике дзадзен, это мое изучение палийского канона. Уму привычно все усложнять и очень трудно делать самое простое

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Строить себе и другим иллюзии на предмет собственной просветлённости (мудро не споря о том, дхьяны периодически имеют место или не дхьяны), избегая признания своей не просто вполне естественной омрачённости, своего неведения и своей глупости, но и собственного время от времени обналичиваемого не только в форуме блефа -- это ли не проявление омрачённости?


Вы себе выдумываете и предмет собственной просветленности и естественность омраченности и абстрактное неведение с глупостью и блеф. Как Вам после этого верить? Копайте глубже, больше работайте со своим умом и меньше рефлексируйте на тему необнаруженной глупости и ненаблюдаемой омраченности, тогда обнаружите, что как минимум несколько секунд каждый день нет ни глупости, ни омрачений и не нужно свои идеи насильно вбивать другим, шантажируя их то блефом, то передергиваниями и демагогией. Мы с Вами уже обсуждали это, но Вы не можете не переходить на личности, просто не умеете.

Я для Вас заметил лишь то, что глупость и дурость - не абстракция, которые всегда априори присутствуют, а взгляды и побуждения, которые следует ясно обнаруживать из момента в момент. Не расслабляйтесь, будьте внимательны и предоставьте людей самим себе, каждый раз, снова и снова. Попробуйте все-таки воспринимать замечания по делу, а не задираться и исподтишка пытаться протолкнуть свои идеи о том, что есть проявление омраченности, а что нет. Всякий кто Вам что-то советует бывает и омрачен и свободен от омрачений. Но Вы не знаете свободы от омрачений и не можете поэтому определить, когда Ваши замечания достигают цели, а когда бьют мимо. Тренируйтесь наставлять правильно, а не вслепую, пытаясь найти глупость, дурь и блеф тогда, когда их нет. И успокойте зависть - это плохой советчик. Вы то тоже можете высказывать то, что думаете, а не только то, что проходит внутреннюю модерацию Ваших страхов глупости и дури.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Значит Вы сокрушаетесь или попрекаете себя за сокрушение или попрекание.


Вам показалось или Вы намеренно утрируете?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Вам показалось или Вы намеренно утрируете?


Звучит как "Вы дурак или притворяетесь?".  :Smilie: 

Вы пишите, что попрекать - это неправильное деяние. Другими словами, вы попрекаете (кого-то) в том, что попрекать (кого-то) это неправильно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы себе выдумываете и предмет собственной просветленности и естественность омраченности и абстрактное неведение с глупостью и блеф. Как Вам после этого верить?


Верить нужно не мне (и, тем паче, не кому-то, склонному к вранью, блефу, демагогии...), а -- фактам, тем паче -- задокументированным, т.е., не выдуманным и абстрактным, а -- как, видимо, и хотелось -- конкретным.

Чтоб далеко не ходить -- по поводу пространного поста #76, содержащего отчёт про "много изменений, но не столько способов восприятия, сколько акцентов в том, что и зачем следует воспринимать", переходящего в описание "дхьяны или не дхьяны" и венчаемого итоговым: "_Изменилось ли что-либо за все это время? Не вполне. Но стало отчетливее заметно, то, что ранее возникало безотчетно. Некоторые привычки изменились. Но многие остались, и даже стали проявляться более ярко, хоть и реже. Эмоции стали более ярко выраженными, но эмоциональные переживания перестали притягивать. Нет больше желания переживать что-либо, нет больше недовольства успокоенностью и уединенностью_".
Образно говоря, всё это в целом -- комплиментарно-итоговое (подчёркнутое выше) "со слов больного": так вот ему своё видится/кажется. А чуть возникает некомфорт -- эмоции враз становятся ярко выраженными и никак не скажешь, что они перестали притягивать или отталкивать: см. второй абзац своего поста.

И что касается описания "дхьян или не дхьян" -- качество блефа тут, по мне, чуть повыше, чем в варианте предыдущем, где имел место явный рерайт... Уж не говоря вновь о блефе нефорумном.




> Но Вы не знаете свободы от омрачений и не можете поэтому определить, когда Ваши замечания достигают цели, а когда бьют мимо. Тренируйтесь наставлять правильно, а не вслепую, пытаясь найти глупость, дурь и блеф тогда, когда их нет.


Ещё раз: то, что пишу по поводу Вашего, в частности, вранья и/или очередного блефа основано на конкретных фактах. Чему тут завидовать?
Для Вас это бесполезно -- значит, и предназначается не Вам, а тем, кто готов поверить Вашему блефу. Но вреда в любом случае никому не будет.
А чтоб не возглашать зазря про "мимо бьёт" и проч. -- просто не отвечайте на порхнувшее мимо: так будет убедительнее. : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Звучит как "Вы дурак или притворяетесь?". 
> 
> Вы пишите, что попрекать - это неправильное деяние. Другими словами, вы попрекаете (кого-то) в том, что попрекать (кого-то) это неправильно.


 :Smilie:  Будем разбираться в чем разница между упреком и замечанием?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Верить нужно не мне (и, тем паче, не кому-то, склонному к вранью, блефу, демагогии...), а -- фактам, тем паче -- задокументированным, т.е., не выдуманным и абстрактным, а -- как, видимо, и хотелось -- конкретным.
> 
> Чтоб далеко не ходить -- по поводу пространного поста #76, содержащего отчёт про "много изменений, но не столько способов восприятия, сколько акцентов в том, что и зачем следует воспринимать", переходящего в описание "дхьяны или не дхьяны" и венчаемого итоговым: "_Изменилось ли что-либо за все это время? Не вполне. Но стало отчетливее заметно, то, что ранее возникало безотчетно. Некоторые привычки изменились. Но многие остались, и даже стали проявляться более ярко, хоть и реже. Эмоции стали более ярко выраженными, но эмоциональные переживания перестали притягивать. Нет больше желания переживать что-либо, нет больше недовольства успокоенностью и уединенностью_".
> Образно говоря, всё это в целом -- комплиментарно-итоговое (подчёркнутое выше) "со слов больного": так вот ему своё видится/кажется. А чуть возникает некомфорт -- эмоции враз становятся ярко выраженными и никак не скажешь, что они перестали притягивать или отталкивать: см. второй абзац своего поста.
> 
> И что касается описания "дхьян или не дхьян" -- качество блефа тут, по мне, чуть повыше, чем в варианте предыдущем, где имел место явный рерайт... Уж не говоря вновь о блефе нефорумном.
> 
> 
> Ещё раз: то, что пишу по поводу Вашего, в частности, вранья и/или очередного блефа основано на конкретных фактах. Чему тут завидовать?
> ...


Юй Кан, прежде чем обвинять во вранье и блефе, определитесь предельно точно в терминах вранье и блеф. И чем они отличаются от ошибки и искреннего заблуждения, для начала. Вы так-то у меня в игноре. Но не для того, чтобы Вас не замечать, а для того, чтобы лишний раз напомнить себе перед ответом о Вашей предвзятости. 

Мне не нужно никого ни в чем убеждать. Я делюсь мыслями и впечатлениями без задней мысли. Вы же не можете этого понять и ищете во всем какой-нибудь корыстный умысел. То есть - судите по себе. Вам проще приписать корысть другому человеку, чем понять, что не все ищут для себя подешевле репутации и авторитета у других. Поэтому Вы прежде ошибки (а вернее даже разногласий с Вашим непоколебимым мнением) подозреваете вранье, а прежде искреннего заблуждения (а вернее вполне себе обоснованной, но не для Вас, убежденности) подозреваете блеф. Ну так это Ваши проблемы, хоть Вы и убеждены в обратном.
У нас с Вами вполне определенная личная неприязнь на фоне фиксированных идей и нежелания понимать друг-друга. Но я из Вас врага не строю и никого от Вас защищать не пытаюсь, хотя искренне убежден, что Вы глубоко омрачены завистью, ревностью и нереализованностью.

И в отличие от Вас не считаю нужным педалировать темы глупости, дурости и омрачений, а сосредоточен на освобождении от невежества, гнева и страсти. И то, что Вам так хочется уличать других в том, что они не соответствуют своим устремлениям вижу лишь Ваши дурные наклонности злорадства и зависти, которые Вы даже не пытаетесь искоренять. Вы просто ищете себе оправданий - вот, люди заявляют о приверженности благим делам, но им не удается, значит они врут, а Вы честно злорадствуете и ни к чему стремиться к святой жизни. Это же все блеф, правда же? 

Просто Вы уже потеряли веру и не следуете учению. Только потакаете своим слабостям, почти радуясь тому, что они у Вас есть.

Не ищите тех, кто хуже Вас. Ищите тех, кто лучше. Им и уделяйте внимание. А все эти занудства с Вашей стороны, оправдываемые Вашей глупой идеей, что вокруг найдется достаточно дураков, которые поверят вранью и блефу, и только Вы можете их спасти - ни Вам, никому не полезны. Люди в основном прекрасно понимают, у кого учиться и что слушать.

Просто Вы ревнуете, что я имею смелость высказывать свое мнение убежденно и без экивоков, мол я дурак, и не слушайте меня.
А у Вас этой смелости нет, потому что Ваши убеждения вялые и даже Вы в них не верите сами.

Учитесь смотреть правде в лицо, а не подначивать и подзуживать по мелочам. 
Потому что мне то всегда хватит уверенности шарахнуть вас палкой по хребту, чтобы не зазнавались и не строили из себя мудрого дедушку, ограждающего малышню от хулигана. Вы не тот тигр, которого опасно дергать за усы. Вы просто вредничающий старый кот.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, прежде чем обвинять во вранье и блефе, определитесь предельно точно в терминах вранье и блеф. И чем они отличаются от ошибки и искреннего заблуждения, для начала.


Да какие там ошибки и искренние (во как!) заблуждения... %)
Враньё -- тоже обильное и конкретное, а не абстрактное -- было вот тут, а блеф -- не менее конкретный -- см. выше. То и другое -- конкретные проявления омрачённости в виде неблагой речи, чего вокруг и около и около них ни городи, щедро проецируя своё и восхваляя себя в сравнении с собеседником...
*Признаёте ли Вы, без индульгирования, эти свои дела, декларируя необходимость признавать конкретное, а не абстрактное?*




> Учитесь смотреть правде в лицо, а не подначивать и подзуживать по мелочам. 
> Потому что мне то всегда хватит уверенности шарахнуть вас палкой по хребту, чтобы не зазнавались и не строили из себя мудрого дедушку, ограждающего малышню от хулигана. Вы не тот тигр, которого опасно дергать за усы. Вы просто вредничающий старый кот.


Ага: как котов измышленных виртуально шарахать -- завсегда отваги хватает (кто б сомневался...), а просто признать своё, глядя фактам : ) в лицо, -- слабо?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да какие там ошибки и искренние (во как!) заблуждения... %)
> Враньё -- тоже обильное и конкретное, а не абстрактное -- было вот тут, а блеф -- не менее конкретный -- см. выше. То и другое -- конкретные проявления омрачённости в виде неблагой речи, чего вокруг и около и около них ни городи, щедро проецируя своё и восхваляя себя в сравнении с собеседником...
> *Признаёте ли Вы, без индульгирования, эти свои дела, декларируя необходимость признавать конкретное, а не абстрактное?*
> 
> 
> Ага: как котов измышленных виртуально шарахать -- завсегда отваги хватает (кто б сомневался...), а просто признать своё, глядя фактам : ) в лицо, -- слабо?


Внимательно прочитайте определение слова вранье. Вранье это умышленное искажение истины, которая мзвестнана врущему, но не соответствует его корыстным интересам. Вы правда не понимаете разницы между искренним убеждением и злонамеренным искажением фактов?

Я совершенно уверен в том, что пишу. И если я узнаю, что дела обстоят иначе, я искренне признаю свои ошибки и приношу извинения. Если же я ошибки не признаю, значит искренне считаю, что прав. 

Вы же бросаетесь обвинениями лишь на основе собственных убеждений, что открывает Ваши взгляды, как человека легко неискренность допускающего, а оттого жаждущего в ней других уличать, только потому, что "могут же, шельмы".

Наверное, Вам невдомек, что у людей могут быть основания верить тому, чему не верите Вы. Основания насколько Вам непонятные, настолько же для этих людей убедительные. Вы же, игнорируя возможность этих оснований, проецируете собственные слабости и грешки на мотивацию, которая Вам не ясна.

Более того, судя по всему, Вы даже толком не понимаете собственной мотивации.

Вы в качестве примера привели нашу с Вами дискуссию многолетней давности, где написали под моим мнением слово "вранье". То есть с тех пор Вы убеждены, что у меня был интерес Вам или кому-то врать в отношении моих убеждений, как бы зная, что они не верны, но пытаясь выдавать их за правду, причем не очень убедительно.

Это свидетельствует о Вашем неправильном понимании моего отношения к Вам и уже тогда развившейся весьма мелочной обиде и неспособности объясняться, а не обижаться

Вы не дружелюбны и недоброжелательны. А это очень серьезное препятствие в практике. Вы носите в душе мелочные обиды и склонны рассматривать вполне случайные идеи о Вас как недоброжелательность по отношению к Вам и как оправдание и причину для Вашей недоброжелательности? Да Вы безразличны 100% чувствующих существ (у меня знаков после запятой не хватит, чтобы написать остаток от деления пары десятков людей и животных, которым Вы не безразличны на бесконечность). Не слишком ли высоко Вы себя оцениваете, чтобы допускать, что мне так уж важно что-то Вам доказать (или тем более ввести в заблуждение Вас или кого-то в отношении Вас?) Я не настолько коварен. Никакого интереса в исм кажении своих убеждений относительно Вас у меня нет. Можете быть уверены, то что я говорю Вам или в отношении Вас это настолько правда, насколько я в ней убежден. Мне нечего скрывать и не зачем вводить кого-то в заблуждение.

Долго еще будете таить на меня злобу и пытаться подлавливать по делу и без, приписывая мне неискренность и желание вводить незнакомых мне людей в заблуждение без какой бы то ни было на то для меня надобности?

Остановитесь уже и посмотрите на свое поведение. Кому Вы нужны, чтобы Вам врать и перед Вами блефовать? Я для Вас достаточно ничтожен, чтобы мне из-за этого переживать и пытаться это как-то изменить. 

Это настолько непонятно Вам? Или вызывает какие-то сомнения? Если уж уличаете в неискренности, возьмите на себя труд аргументировать - на кой она мне здесь? Что я с того буду иметь?

А то распускаете сплетни на ровном месте и реально паритесь по этому поводу который уж год.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Признаёте ли Вы, без индульгирования, эти свои дела, декларируя необходимость признавать конкретное, а не абстрактное?


И не манипулируйте мной. Это дешевая манипуляция, на которую как ни отвечай - либо оправдания, либо нападки. Ни того, ни другого не хочу.
Позвольте мне быть искренним настолько, насколько я считаю нужным. Разберитесь уже в своих инсинуациях. 

Сколько раз пытался с Вами обсуждать что-то конструктивно, но нет, Вы же не можете. Вы все принимаете на свой счет и норовите дискредитировать собеседника не взирая на тему сообщения. Кошмар какой-то. Вам нужно сразу бить по рукам, как только начинаете забываться. 

Что Вам стоило не наворачивать кучу личных предвзятых намеков, когда я просто заметил Вам, что на всякий случай  считать себя глупцом и дураком, не имея при этом в виду конкретной глупости или дури в конкретный момент времени - это просто неправильно? 

Вы не умеете общаться по сути, если собеседник Вас когда-то обидел. А Вас есть за что обижать, поскольку Вы всегда очень едко реагируете на замечания к Вашим сообщениям.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Фсё как обычно: искренне и убеждённо наврал и понаблефовал BTR, признать это ни разу не готовый, а потому во всём этом (и не только в этом, но и вообще -- по фсем кочкам : ) как бы виноватым у него, невинного, выходит Юй Кан, на фоне коего BTR самому себе предстаёт решительным, отважным, искренним, правдивым, бескорыстным... (наверняка чего-то упускаю, потому разрешаю добавить недостающее). Вот что значит искренность в действии!
Ну что, до следующего раза, ладно?

----------


## Won Soeng

Мне не нужны ни предыдущие, ни следующие разы. Вы вредничаете и наговариваете и я Вам об этом говорю сразу. Где Вам теперь видится вранье и блеф? У Вас идея фикс, попробуйте обратиться к специалистам. Может с желчью что-то не так. Виноватых ищете только Вы. Не надейтесь даже, что не получите отпор. Вам нельзя давать спуску, Вы потом годами бегаете с идеей, что уконтрапупили собеседника, и после многократно и злопамятно пытаетесь это использовать. Нет, Вы не показали ни вранья, ни блефа, это Ваш глюк. Пытаетесь выдавать желаемое за действительное. А вот зачем Вам это желать - вопрос к Вам.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Будем разбираться в чем разница между упреком и замечанием?


Вы правы, это слова разной, если так можно сказать, силы воздействия, но суть у них одна. Впрочем, не буду акцентировать внимание конкретно на этой фразе, постараюсь более понятно донести свой вопрос.

Как-то я заинтересовался созданием простенького самообучающегося ИИ, в графическом плане это должно было выглядеть как поле 5 на 5 черно-белых клеток (шахматная сетка) по которым в разных направлениях перемещается некий объект (ИИ). У пользователя должно было быть три метода воздействия на этот объект "кнут", "пряник" и игнорирование. В зависимости от действий пользователя, ИИ должен был обучаться передвигаться определенным способом, например, только по черным клеткам, или только прямо (не наискосок), или сидеть в одном углу и т.п. Т.е. планировалось реализовать примитивный симулятор дрессировщика. В рамках это задачи мной было введено понятие "приоритет" будущего(планируемого) действия ИИ. Данный "приоритет" складывался из полученного опыта: негативного или позитивного. Если опыт был получен позитивный, приоритет действия повышался, если негативный - понижался. Так вот, я, как создатель, определял, что хорошо, а что плохо для ИИ, и это была исходная точка его мотивации, вообще, что-либо делать. Если ее убрать, ИИ ничего делать не будет (или будет делать, но хаотично). А какая исходная точка мотивации у меня? Это инстинкт выживания (и его производные). Впрочем, я могу от него абстрагироваться и посмотреть глубже и осознать, что эта исходная точка пуста. Т.е. я выжил, потому что хочу выжить, а если бы не хотел, то не выжил бы, вот в принципе и всё, одно ни чем не лучше другого. И вот я смотрю Ваши посты и вижу, что у Вас тоже есть "исходная точка", благодаря которой Вы так уверенно утверждаете, что правильно, а что неправильно. Мне очень интересно, Вы осознаете пустотность своей "исходной точки" или нет? Если да, то, что мешает Вам, например, извиниться перед Юй Каном?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне очень интересно, Вы осознаете пустотность своей "исходной точки" или нет? Если да, то, что мешает Вам, например, извиниться перед Юй Каном?


В пустоте нет ни обид, ни извинений, нет того, кто извиняется, нет того, кто извиняет.
Пустотность исходной точки - значит не пытаться повсюду таскать одни и те же ситуации, не держаться ни за что.

Помимо правильной исходной точки есть еще и правильное направление. Я не преследую Юй Кана, но когда он преследует меня, я прямо ему возражаю. Вообще это работа модераторов, поскольку он любит преследовать собеседников, которым отказывает в уважении. Но за себя постоять мне совсем не сложно.

Юй Кан неправильно использует хорошие отношения, его охватывает торжество и злорадство. Он легко проявляет ехидство и заносчивость, но когда ему делаешь замечание - он очень обижается и начинает преследовать обидчика, оправдывая это тем, что обидчик демагог, неуч, врун, хвастун, невежа и вообще недостойная личность. Если это сразу не пресекать, а пропустить мимо ушей, он торжествует и злорадствует и при первом удобном случае приводит такие моменты как свои победы.

Так что извинения нужны не Юй Кану, а его высокомерию и заносчивости. Посмотрите на стиль его общения с большинством участников на форуме. Он считает себя борцом с выскочками и самоуверенность и убежденность оппонента его раздражает. При этом свои убеждения он отстаивает весьма жестко и высокомерно. Отсюда зависть и ревность к тем, кто поступает так же.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Нико

БТР, не сдержалась я.





> В пустоте нет ни обид, ни извинений, нет того, кто извиняется, нет того, кто извиняет.





> Я не преследую Юй Кана, но когда он преследует меня, я прямо ему возражаю. Вообще это работа модераторов, поскольку он любит преследовать собеседников, которым отказывает в уважении.






> Юй Кан неправильно использует хорошие отношения, его охватывает торжество и злорадство. Он легко проявляет ехидство и заносчивость, но когда ему делаешь замечание - он очень обижается и начинает преследовать обидчика, оправдывая это тем, что обидчик демагог, неуч, врун, хвастун, невежа и вообще недостойная личность. Если это сразу не пресекать, а пропустить мимо ушей, он торжествует и злорадствует и при первом удобном случае приводит такие моменты как свои победы.





> Так что извинения нужны не Юй Кану, а его высокомерию и заносчивости. Посмотрите на стиль его общения с большинством участников на форуме. Он считает себя борцом с выскочками и самоуверенность и убежденность оппонента его раздражает. При этом свои убеждения он отстаивает весьма жестко и высокомерно. Отсюда зависть и ревность к тем, кто поступает так же.


Ваши сообщения непоследовательны, вне зависимости от того, каков Юй Кан на самом деле. И ещё вы переходами на личность нарушаете правила форума.

----------

Аурум (23.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Нико, с уважением к Вам, прочитал Ваше замечание. Но, признаюсь, оно не достигло моего сердца. Я и не пытался быть последовательным в сообщениях. Просто у меня есть причины возражать придиркам Юй Кана и я попытался эти причины раскрыть. Я нередко возражал Юй Кану в личной переписке. Но он снова и снова использует те свои сообщения на форуме, которые как бы остались без моего ответа, чтобы попытаться продемонстрировать мне мою слабость. 

Обычно я игнорирую Юй Кана, ничего ему не пишу. Пожалуй, я и дальше так буду поступать, чтобы лишний не раз не давать ему повода перевести общение с темы на собеседника. Возможно, я научусь вовсе не обращать внимание на личные выпады, поскольку считаю это правильным и полезным.

А пока - извините, что не нашел правильного подхода.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Паня

Был на мой взгляд очень интересный диалог между Нарой с сотоварищами........Может быть имеет смысл посты с личными разборками убрать или в отдельную тему?

----------

Won Soeng (23.01.2014), Влад К (23.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Был на мой взгляд очень интересный диалог между Нарой с сотоварищами........Может быть имеет смысл посты с личными разборками убрать или в отдельную тему?


Убрать, целиком. Хотя Юй Кан может быть против. Он считает, что его высказывания про мое вранье и блеф - очень полезны другим участникам.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Андрей П.

Прежде всего, я хотел бы уточнить, что не являюсь сторонником или противником участника Юй Кан. Пример про извинения я привел исключительно, как наглядный случай того, что Вы ярко выраженно считаете неправильным.




> В пустоте нет ни обид, ни извинений, нет того, кто извиняется, нет того, кто извиняет.


Я согласен с Вами, но добавлю, что в пустоте также есть обиды, извинения, те, кто извиняются и те, кто извиняют.  Иначе где же они пребывают?




> Пустотность исходной точки - значит не пытаться повсюду таскать одни и те же ситуации, не держаться ни за что.


И здесь я с Вами согласен, но опять же добавлю, что это также значит не таскать и не держаться за само это утверждение.

Так все же, что мешает Вам извиниться перед (абстрактным) человеком, который не прав?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так все же, что мешает Вам извиниться перед (абстрактным) человеком, который не прав?


Нет подходящей формы извинения, которая привела бы к результату (прощению обид).

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Нико

> Вы просто вредничающий старый кот.


Я бы за такое забанила.

----------


## Аурум

> Нет подходящей формы извинения, которая привела бы к результату (прощению обид).


Форм извинения полно. Просто бывает так, что гордость зашкаливает чтобы извиниться.

----------

Юй Кан (23.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я бы за такое забанила.


Надолго? Я могу из уважения к Вам последовать Вашему решению (не писать на БФ столько, сколько Вы считаете нужным), если полагаете, что это будет полезно. Но я не вижу причин, чтобы это как-то изменило мое отношение к Юй Кану. Я не горячусь, не нахожусь в эмоционально возбужденном состоянии. Я действительно, не очень представляю, как оставлять без внимания его выпады и высказываюсь так вполне сознательно.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Форм извинения полно. Просто бывает так, что гордость зашкаливает чтобы извиниться.


Меня интересует такая форма, которая достигнет цели. То есть, это не будет воспринято Юй Каном как хитрость, или блеф, не станет причиной для его злорадства и дальнейшего преследования.

Кроме того, я совершенно искренне Вам скажу, что не вижу не только смысла (или цели) для принесения извенений, я так же не считаю, что мне необходимо извиниться. И тут нет никакой гордости. Я не придумываю себе какой-нибудь авторитет или репутацию. 

Я делал несколько попыток наладить отношения с Юй Каном. И на мой взгляд, он совершенно сознательно вредничает и не хочет хороших отношений.
Попробуете выступить посредником?

Я не считаю, что формальные слова извинения - это действительно извинение. У меня не было желания оскорблять или обижать, поэтому не возникает и желания извиниться. Я бы хотел наладить отношения с Юй Каном, но он - не хочет.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

*NB! Это -- не для BTR, какому это не нужно и -- мимо, по его же определению, а для тех, кому оно надо и не мимо. : )*




> Что Вам стоило не наворачивать кучу личных предвзятых намеков, когда я просто заметил Вам, что на всякий случай  считать себя глупцом и дураком, не имея при этом в виду конкретной глупости или дури в конкретный момент времени - это просто неправильно?


С тем "просто замечанием" ситуация была, если от слов переходить к пониманию того, что за ними, такая...




> Сообщение от Юй Кан
> 
> 
> 3. Глупость али дурь : ) собственную надлежит признавать по умолчанию, признавая тем самым собственную непробуждённость (как минимум -- на всякий случай : ).
> 
> 
> Если глупость или дурь не обнаружены, не стоит их и измышлять.


Так вот, по поводу глагола "признавать" уже было ранее объяснено.

Теперь -- касательно "измышлять". 
О том, что ст́оит что-то такое про себя измышлять, надеюсь, никому не пришло в голову, кроме BTR, тут же оный бредовый вариант мудро самостоятельно и отринувшему. (Первый раз, что ли, у него такое авторитетное самообслуживание? %)

Что же касается итоговой фразы "(как минимум -- на всякий случай : )", так тут под "над всякий..." имелась в виду скромность: то бишь, вдаваясь в рассуждения о собственной просветлённости, не следует забывать и о своей же омрачённости... (Ну, а кому такое влом -- тем и не надо, пока надо не станет.)

Так что шло у меня там о вполне конкретном, а не абстрактном. Отчего далее и напомнил о конкретных фактах неблагих деяний речи, чтоб разговор, раз уж человек являет своё общее как бы понимание, не ушёл в общеглагольное бла-бла-бла, а дал, согласно уточнению собеседника, хоть какой-нить плод в виде "конкретных наблюдений в конкретных моментах, а не абстрактного признавания "на всякий случай"".

----------


## Аурум

> Меня интересует такая форма, которая достигнет цели. То есть, это не будет воспринято Юй Каном как хитрость, или блеф, не станет причиной для его злорадства и дальнейшего преследования.
> 
> Кроме того, я совершенно искренне Вам скажу, что не вижу не только смысла (или цели) для принесения извенений, я так же не считаю, что мне необходимо извиниться. И тут нет никакой гордости. Я не придумываю себе какой-нибудь авторитет или репутацию. 
> 
> Я делал несколько попыток наладить отношения с Юй Каном. И на мой взгляд, он совершенно сознательно вредничает и не хочет хороших отношений.
> Попробуете выступить посредником?
> 
> Я не считаю, что формальные слова извинения - это действительно извинение. У меня не было желания оскорблять или обижать, поэтому не возникает и желания извиниться. Я бы хотел наладить отношения с Юй Каном, но он - не хочет.


BTR, посредником, извините, не буду. И я не вас конкретно имел ввиду, написав в прошлом посту про гордость.
Я совсем не думаю, что Юй Кан сознательно хочет плохих отношений с вами. А "формальные" слова извинения могут разрядить обстановку и вполне положить начало хорошим отношениям. Но, раз у вас принципы, то, конечно же, не смею ничего советовать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

Юй Кан, BTR, желаю вам помириться!  :Big Grin:

----------

Pema Sonam (23.01.2014), Won Soeng (23.01.2014), Алик (23.01.2014), Паня (23.01.2014), Юй Кан (23.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, давайте я, все-таки, принесу Вам свои извинения, (не сочтите за одолжение), прежде всего, за то, что будучи уязвлен Вашими словами позволил себе быть язвительным и недоброжелательным. Я не согласен с Вашими словами, но это не оправдывает возникновение недоброжелательности. Я признаю эту ошибку.

Я не признаю за собой ни вранья, ни блефа. И хочу, чтобы Вы знали - я не считаю себя каким-то особенным, просветленным, достигшим какой-то реализации. Но я так же не хочу с кем-то обсуждать имеющиеся омрачения и заблуждения, поскольку каждому вполне довольно своих. Так же я не вижу смысла публично называть себя дураком или глупцом, так же как публично называть себя мудрым или святым. Все это считаю крайностями.

Если Вы почему-то решили, что я как то по особенному хочу себя выделить - попробуйте поверить, что я этого не хочу. Я всего лишь достаточно убежденно высказываю свои мнения и открыто возражаю тому, с чем не согласен. За этим нет никакого моего авторитета. 

Я крайне сомневаюсь, что мои извинения и откровения будут Вами приняты, или хотя бы рассмотрены. Тем не менее, я раскаиваюсь в том, что позволил недоброжелательности владеть моими побуждениями достаточно долго. Поступайте со мной так, как считаете нужным. Постараюсь не обижаться и не язвить, а реагировать доброжелательно, согласен ли или нет с Вашим мнением.

С растущим уважением к Вам, не требующим причин и условий.

----------

Алик (23.01.2014), Аурум (23.01.2014), Монферран (03.11.2018), Нико (23.01.2014), Юй Кан (23.01.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я бы за такое забанила.


Да это у Алексея такой куртуазный... дзэн после овладения второй то ли дхьяной, то ли не-дхьяной... : ))
В привате мну им было поименовано индюком, что я враз и признал правильным: как особое приватное в́идение.
Так что тут мну статус уже повышено: до уж какого ни есть, но кота! : )

----------

Поляков (23.01.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да это у Алексея такой куртуазный... дзэн после овладения второй то ли дхьяной, то ли не-дхьяной... : ))
> В привате мну им было поименовано индюком, что я враз и признал правильным: как особое приватное в́идение.
> Так что тут мну статус уже повышено: до уж какого ни есть, но кота! : )


Негоже мне было и есть искать оправдания возникшей и укоренившейся недоброжелательности. Я сожалею о том, что хотел Вас уязвить.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018), Юй Кан (23.01.2014)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Дорогие Юй Кан и BTR, пожалуйста, отправьте друг друга в игнор, хотя бы на какое-то время, что бы отдохнуть друг от  друга. :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (23.01.2014), Джнянаваджра (26.01.2014), Юй Кан (23.01.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вот же женщины, а?
Только-только успешно фсё завершилось, наконец, принуждением к миру, так им ещё если не бан, то игнор подавай! %)

----------

Won Soeng (24.01.2014), Алик (24.01.2014), Аньезка (24.01.2014), Аурум (24.01.2014), Влад К (23.01.2014), Денис Евгеньев (24.01.2014), Нико (24.01.2014), Паня (23.01.2014), Поляков (24.01.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> В привате мну им было поименовано индюком, что я враз и признал правильным: как особое приватное в́идение.


Всё как в повести Н.В. Гоголя:




> - А вы, Иван Иванович, настоящий гусак.
> 
> Если бы Иван Никифорович не сказал этого слова, то они бы поспорили между собою и разошлись, как всегда, приятелями; но теперь произошло совсем другое. Иван Иванович весь вспыхнул.
> 
> - Что вы такое сказали, Иван Никифорович? - спросил он, возвысив голос. 
> 
> и т. д.


Вы бы действительно помирились, в книжке грустно заканчивается.

----------

Нико (24.01.2014), Паня (24.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот же женщины, а?
> Только-только успешно фсё завершилось, наконец, принуждением к миру, так им ещё если не бан, то игнор подавай! %)


Толстый круглый сверху -- это Юй Кан.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Всё как в повести Н.В. Гоголя:


И неправда! : ) В повести была обида на гусака, а тут -- написал же: что на индюка, что на кота -- нету обид. 
Смешно нежножко, разве что. И сразу хотел было ответить "А за кота -- ответишь!", но заопасался, что кто-нить воспримет всерьёз... : )




> Вы бы действительно помирились, в книжке грустно заканчивается.


Всё будет хо-ро-шо, даже если сразу кому-то и не пронравиццо! : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Толстый круглый сверху -- это Юй Кан.


Фсё: трындец теме! %)

----------

Аурум (24.01.2014), Нико (24.01.2014), Паня (24.01.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Фсё: трындец теме! %)


Тема про просветление? Нет, спасибо, мне её не надо! _Лучше про котов!
_ :Big Grin:

----------

Паня (24.01.2014), Юй Кан (24.01.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

> Тема про просветление? Нет, спасибо, мне её не надо! _Лучше про котов!
> _






Стабильно вспоминаю эту песню, когда слышу слово "Просветление"  :Big Grin:  Как собака Павлова.

----------


## Аурум

> Стабильно вспоминаю эту песню, когда слышу слово "Просветление"  Как собака Павлова.


Я тоже как-то уже постил этот клип в другой теме.  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (24.01.2014)

----------


## Никитусик

> Изменения происходят незаметно. Ведь восприятие оцениваешь с помощью восприятия-же тоже)
> 
> 
> 
> Ну, не отличать девочек от мальчиков, это не совсем наш метод. Это тоже крайность) Говорить, что все одно и тоже, едино, бла, бла, бла - это тоже концепция. Синее и красное это действительно разные цвета, но и только. Это не означает, что они сделаны из разных атомов или, допустим, противоположны друг другу. Полное отрицание собственного существования, это из клинических случаев психиатрии. (Хорошая иллюстрация критики такого подхода в Чапаеве и Пустоте, где Чапай на вопрос что-то вроде "Где находится лошадь, если в реальности ничего не существует?", показывает на лошадь и говорит, - "Вот, же она, Петька") А у нас в школе, есть такой _коан_ - учитель показывает, например, на часы и колокольчик и спрашивает - они одно и то же или разное? Ответить, _одно и то же_ - ошибка, ответить _разное_ - тоже. Но ответ есть, указать напрямую на природу того и другого)


Разве позвонить в колокольчик и, посмотрев на часы, сказать который час, будет более верным ответом, чем ударить по полу, отсекая думание? Или сказать не создавай одного и того же и разного.

----------


## Влад К

> Разве позвонить в колокольчик и, посмотрев на часы, сказать который час, будет более верным ответом, чем ударить по полу, отсекая думание? Или сказать не создавай одного и того же и разного.


Это зависит от умственных способностей, я думаю.
Если ум подготовлен, тогда все эти методы будут эффективными, а если нет, тогда будут причиной умствования.(поиском ответа)

----------

Алик (26.01.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> _Один человек пришел к Бокудзю и спросил:
> — Вы действительно следовали своему Учителю?
> — Да, я следовал ему, — ответил Бокудзю.
> Но всем было известно, что Бокудзю вовсе не следовал своему Учителю. Поэтому человек недоверчиво спросил:
> — Вы хотите обмануть меня? Все знают, что Вы не следовали своему Учителю, и всё же вы утверждаете, что следовали ему. Что вы имеете в виду?
> Бокудзю ответил:
> — Я следовал своему Учителю, потому что мой Учитель никогда никому не следовал, даже своему Учителю. Этому я научился у него!_


В дзене много построено на отрацании или парадоксе. Но ведь об истине можно говорить прямо и утвердительно, почему не говорят? Ведь отрицая одно заблуждение нет гарантии, что полчишь истину, а не еще одно заблуждение.

----------


## Won Soeng

Об истине вообще не много смысла говорить.
Прекращение заблуждения на мгновение пробуждает. Освоив эту исходную точку ученик может поддерживать пребывание в нерожденном, снова и снова.
Лишь в исходной точке может быть правильное направление.

----------

Алик (26.01.2014), Влад К (26.01.2014), Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Об истине вообще не много смысла говорить.
> Прекращение заблуждения на мгновение пробуждает. Освоив эту исходную точку ученик может поддерживать пребывание в нерожденном, снова и снова.
> Лишь в исходной точке может быть правильное направление.


по мне так и то и другое --- и освобождающая информация и освобождающая практика и применение информации.

----------


## Nara

Видите ли, Дмитрий, в чём неприятность: буддизм постулирует не одну истину, а две одновременно существующих - относительную и абсолютную - которые с точки зрения формальной логики находятся в противоречии. На этом, собственно, и построено много коанов. Если вернуться к табуретке, то с точки зрения абсолютной истины нет разницы между табуреткой и чайником, поскольку то и другое является чистой фикцией, но с точки зрения феноменальной, прикладной, табуретка - это то, на чем сидят, а чайник - то, из чего наливают чай, и в этом смысле это два разных объекта. Если мы, скажем, табуретку перевернём ногами кверху и запустим к ней небольшого ребёнка, то для ребёнка это будет кораблик или ещё что-нибудь. Или он может сделать под ней домик. Поскольку туда будут заселены, скажем, куклы, то кукольным домиком этот объект на четырёх ногах будет с тем же успехом, что и табуреткой. Поэтому говорится об относительности истины. С другой стороны, независимо от каких-либо манипуляций табуретка никогда не приобретает своей собственной, табуреточной субстанции, которая зафиксировала бы её бытие табуреткой и выделила из всех не-табуреток. Поэтому говорится об абсолютности истины.

----------

Мира Смирнова (27.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> В дзене много построено на отрацании или парадоксе. Но ведь об истине можно говорить прямо и утвердительно, почему не говорят? Ведь отрицая одно заблуждение нет гарантии, что полчишь истину, а не еще одно заблуждение.


Если нет привязанности к мыслям, то все есть истина. Отрицания, заблуждения, гарантии - это все только мысли.

ЭТО ближе к тебе, чем твоя кожа. 
Когда ты открываешь глаза, ЭТО - первое, что ты видишь. 
Когда ты закрываешь глаза, ЭТО никуда не исчезает. 
Но если ты пытаешься схватить ЭТО умом, оно уже за 80000 ли от тебя 
(Дзен Мастер Та Хуэй)

----------

Андрей П. (27.01.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Видите ли, Дмитрий, в чём неприятность: буддизм постулирует не одну истину, а две одновременно существующих - относительную и абсолютную - которые с точки зрения формальной логики находятся в противоречии. На этом, собственно, и построено много коанов. Если вернуться к табуретке, то с точки зрения абсолютной истины нет разницы между табуреткой и чайником, поскольку то и другое является чистой фикцией, но с точки зрения феноменальной, прикладной, табуретка - это то, на чем сидят, а чайник - то, из чего наливают чай, и в этом смысле это два разных объекта. Если мы, скажем, табуретку перевернём ногами кверху и запустим к ней небольшого ребёнка, то для ребёнка это будет кораблик или ещё что-нибудь. Или он может сделать под ней домик. Поскольку туда будут заселены, скажем, куклы, то кукольным домиком этот объект на четырёх ногах будет с тем же успехом, что и табуреткой. Поэтому говорится об относительности истины. С другой стороны, независимо от каких-либо манипуляций табуретка никогда не приобретает своей собственной, табуреточной субстанции, которая зафиксировала бы её бытие табуреткой и выделила из всех не-табуреток. Поэтому говорится об абсолютности истины.


Есть логика рантонг, которая в основном отрицает. Есть логика шентонг, которая имеет другой ход, но обе достигают одной цели. Можно не отрицая прийти к выводу о отсутвии самости.

----------


## Nara

К выводу об отсутствии самости проще всего прийти через изучение хотя бы школьного курса физики. Сначала сводим объект к молекулам, потом к атомам, потом к элементарным частицам, потом к кваркам, а если ещё поднатужиться, то вся материя сведётся к возбуждениям поля, то есть от неё, почитай, вообще практически ничего и не останется. А мы в процессе восприятия и мышления некоторые сверхсложные структуры этого возбуждённого поля выделяем из него и обозначаем некоторыми ярлыками, а потом их в этом присвоенном качестве и опознаём. Что отнюдь не мешает сидеть на табуретке и наливать чай из чайника.

----------

Мира Смирнова (27.01.2014), Паня (26.01.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> К выводу об отсутствии самости проще всего прийти через изучение хотя бы школьного курса физики. Сначала сводим объект к молекулам, потом к атомам, потом к элементарным частицам, потом к кваркам, а если ещё поднатужиться, то вся материя сведётся к возбуждениям поля, то есть от неё, почитай, вообще практически ничего и не останется. А мы в процессе восприятия и мышления некоторые сверхсложные структуры этого возбуждённого поля выделяем из него и обозначаем некоторыми ярлыками, а потом их в этом присвоенном качестве и опознаём. Что отнюдь не мешает сидеть на табуретке и наливать чай из чайника.


физика не любит предположений, которые нельзя проверить. Кварки еще не расщепили. А в целом все правильно, только в эксперименте дэйзи , когда чистицы ичезали использовали частицы и античастицы. (Извиняюсь, если давлю, у меня в дипломе физик написано и еще диплом ктн лежит)

----------


## Nara

О! Пользуясь случаем, расскажите, пожалуйста, что нынче физика думает о сознании.

----------


## Паня

> физика не любит предположений, которые нельзя проверить. Кварки еще не расщепили. А в целом все правильно, только в эксперименте дэйзи , когда чистицы ичезали использовали частицы и античастицы. (Извиняюсь, если давлю, у меня в дипломе физик написано и еще диплом ктн лежит)


Как профессиональный физик - что думаете по поводу открытия Бозона хиггса?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> О! Пользуясь случаем, расскажите, пожалуйста, что нынче физика думает о сознании.


Самый краеугольный вопрос в физике - кто такой наблюдатель.
У Гордона был классный выпуск про это. Товарищ достаточно наглядно говорил про квантовую физику и акт осозавания как выбор альтернативы среди разных вероятных состояния мира. 

Найдите в ютюбе 306 выпуск "квантовый мир и сознание".

----------

Паня (26.01.2014)

----------


## Nara

Дмитрий, это про эсхеровскую теорию параллельных миров или что-то другое?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Как профессиональный физик - что думаете по поводу открытия Бозона хиггса?


 я с ним мало знаком. Я спрашивал своего одноклассника, который работает на установке d-zerro во Франции. Они тоже искали бозон. У физиков есть так назывемея стандартная модель, которая описывает поведение частиц.  Модель появилась не как фантазия, а как обобщение большого количества фактов. Так как имещихся фактов не достаточно для построения логически законченной теории, то были введены предположнния, которые закрывали дыры в логике. Одна из таких дыр - причина появления массы у частиц. В конце концов созрели подтвердить или опровергнуть предположения экспериментально. После успеха по поиску бозона, модель считается подтвержденной в большой степени. Что из этого получится - посмотрим, может потом изобретут как получать больше энергии на основе этих знаний.

----------

Паня (26.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Если нет привязанности к мыслям, то все есть истина. Отрицания, заблуждения, гарантии - это все только мысли.
> 
> ЭТО ближе к тебе, чем твоя кожа. 
> Когда ты открываешь глаза, ЭТО - первое, что ты видишь. 
> Когда ты закрываешь глаза, ЭТО никуда не исчезает. 
> Но если ты пытаешься схватить ЭТО умом, оно уже за 80000 ли от тебя 
> (Дзен Мастер Та Хуэй)


Не могли бы Вы подсказать, откуда (из какой книги) это прекрасное высказывание?

----------

Алик (27.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Не могли бы Вы подсказать, откуда (из какой книги) это прекрасное высказывание?


 Это эпиграф сайта монаха школы Кван ум Мьонг Гонг Сунима  http://zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing . Вы можете сами спросить его в разделе "вопросы и ответы" на этом сайте.

----------

Андрей П. (29.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Поскольку была куча тем, значит, до сути не докопались, что же такое просветление. Кстати кто нибудь из здесь пишущих есть просветленный? И чем они отличаются от не-просветленного?


Странные вопросы поднимаются на буддийском форуме.




> Киса, я хочу вас спросить, как художник — художника: вы рисовать умеете?


Или как на автофоруме ни у кого нет водительских прав.

----------


## Фил

> Странные вопросы поднимаются на буддийском форуме.
> 
> 
> 
> Или как на автофоруме ни у кого нет водительских прав.


А о чем же еще говорить на буддийском форуме?
Некоторые о какашках говорили - их забанили.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Самый краеугольный вопрос в физике - кто такой наблюдатель.
> У Гордона был классный выпуск про это. Товарищ достаточно наглядно говорил про квантовую физику и акт осозавания как выбор альтернативы среди разных вероятных состояния мира. 
> 
> Найдите в ютюбе 306 выпуск "квантовый мир и сознание".


Популяризация делает свое гиблое дело: люди думают о проблеме "наблюдателя", совершенно забывая, что речь-то идет об "измерении". И всего лишь суть проблемы заключена в неизвестности причин коллапса волновой функции и разных интерпретациях квантового состояния (суперпозиции) в свете этой неизвестности. 

В отличие от методов статистики в термодинамике, которые используются для обобщения, статистика в квантовой механике не имеет альтернативы, у нас нет классического (физического) представления о происходящем в квантовом состоянии. Парадокс ЭПР показывает, что скрытые параметры квантовой системы скорее всего (до сих пор не удалось на 100% это показать) отсутствуют, и классическое состояние определяется в момент коллапса (т.е. никакой квантовой динамики ненаблюдаемых нами параметров нет совсем).

Панпсихизм отнюдь не свойственен современной науке, это взгляды отдельных исследователей (априорные, прежде всего). Тот же Пенроуз пытается обосновать психические способности "самого гениального математика", перекладывая ответственность десятков и сотен поколений людей на один-единственный мозг, и оттого очень нуждается в новой теории голого короля, разыскивая гравитационные основания для обоснованного коллапса квантовых состояний.

И это скорее вопрос к информационной модели мира (что очень неплохо коррелирует с определением звена намарупа как с информационной базой данных всех возможных представлений ума для всех бесчисленных существ (= всех возможных состояний сознаний)  всех уделов существования (= сансары, всех возможных ситуаций))

Измерение это по сути запрос к такой информационной базе. До измерения мы имеем всю базу данных, как суперпозицию всех возможных ситуаций, измерение накладывает на эту базу фильтры, при этом редукция квантового состояния происходит до тех пор, пока не останется одно представление целиком обобщающее всю измеряемую ситуацию (т.е. объем записей в суперпозиции сокращается, чем больше наложено фильтров, фиксирующих интересующую ситуацию).

Таким образом, природа не имеет разницы между квантовым и классическим состоянием, разница имеет значение только для привязаного сознания чувствующих существ, для которых квантовая суперпозиция по сути - неведение, от которого сознание бежит (устремлено) к какой-либо конкретной ситуации (фиксированной в намарупа как конкретное обобщение ситуации, связанное с надежной опорой, имеющей длительное проявление в хаосе мимолетных)

Говоря более конкретно о неопределенности, в самой неопределенности нет проблемы. Квантовая система не имеет ни пространственного положения, ни динамики этого положения (скорости), ни характеристик этой динамики (импульса или момента импульса).

Это сознание нуждается в привязке всех событий к привычной определенности в пространстве и тем самым требует редукции неопределенного квантового состояния к определенному классическому, и, рано или поздно, сталкивается с парадоксом невозможности фиксации в одном моменте всех интересующих (но, не имеющих к реальной природе) характеристик обнаруживаемых состояний.

Люди не всегда понимают суть проблемы квантового состояния, считая, что в макромире этого не обнаружить.

Однако, классическая квантовая проблема это ощупывание слона слепым человеком. Нужно произвести много ощупываний, чтобы сложилось представление о форме, и за время этих ощупываний форма может неоднократно измениться, в том числе, как в результате самих ощупываний, так и независимо от них. 

Статистически можно определить разнообразие форм слона, но одним прикосновением нельзя сказать, какова эта форма сейчас, а множество прикосновений нельзя соотнести между собой, как имеющие отношение к одной и той же форме.

Наше представление о некоторой возможной форме предопределяет метод ощупывания, последовательность прикосновений с разных сторон. Но по сути дела, мы даже не можем быть уверены, что ощупываем одного слона (т.е. мы не можем быть уверены в единстве и целостности исследуемой формы, мы лишь предполагаем ее). Между прикосновениями слон может уйти и мы нащупаем другого слона.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.02.2015), Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Аналогично, люди не очень понимают, что происходит в известном двухщелевом эксперименте. 
Мы запускаем отдельные электроны и фиксируем на экране интерференционную картину, удивляясь - как же так, ведь один электрон не может пролететь через две щели разом и интерферировать сам с собой. Проблема интерпретации эксперимента в том, что мы полагаем электрон шариком, летящем в пустом пространстве, хотя мы отлично знаем, что экран с двумя щелями представляет собой с точки зрения электрона сложнейшую электронно-дырочную сеть, охваченную облаком виртуальных электронов.

По сути дела, можно говорить лишь о векторе вероятности движения электрона, где любая попытка фиксации этой траектории связана с изменением этой электронно-дырочной сети и конфигурации облака виртуальных электронов.

Проще говоря, пока достаточно крупный слон двигается достаточно медленно, мы можем предсказать его траекторию. Но мы не можем нащупать окружающих его более быстрых или более мелких слонов, а тем более - не перепутать обнаруживаемых слонов с интересующим нас. Но обнаруживая в интересующем месте слона мы не можем сказать - это все тот же слон или другой.

И когда мы фиксируем ударения слонов-электронов об экран, мы лишь предполагаем, что это ударяются те самые-слоны электроны, которых мы ускорили в приборе-ускорителе, полагая, что на их пути других слонов-электронов пренебрежительно мало.

Мы думаем, что пространство довольно пустое, полагаем, что расстояния между очень-очень маленькими электронами, пренебрежительно маленькими - огромны, но на самом деле, мы должны подумать, почему же электроны так восприимчивы к электромагнитным полям. 

Если мы представляем себе микромир, мы должны представлять себе частицу, которую мы наблюдаем, непрерывно бомбардируемую частицами, которые мы не наблюдаем. И эти виртуальные, ненаблюдаемые частицы, приводятся в движение наблюдаемой (мы же знаем об потенциале электромагнитного поля, формируемом нашей частицей на больших расстояниях от нее)

Когда мы измеряем координаты электрона, мы измеряем их очень, очень, очень грубо. Мы просто не имеем средств к измерению координат электрона, хоть как-то сравнимых с предполагаемыми нами размерами электрона в атоме. Мы предполагаем электрон частицей и волной, не зная, как это в действительности совмещается.

Очень многие научные представления сильно огрублены, упрощены, именно это огрубление и упрощение и приводит нас к парадоксам.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Очень многие научные представления сильно огрублены, упрощены, именно это огрубление и упрощение и приводит нас к парадоксам.


"Официальная наука" - это тоже всего лишь верование. Верование "ученого" в возникновение вселенной большим взрывом ничем не отличается от верования верующего в создание земли Богом за семь дней.

----------

Фил (20.02.2015)

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Аналогично, люди не очень понимают, что происходит в известном двухщелевом эксперименте.


Как насчёт многомировой интерпретации квантовой механики?

Очень уж красиво всё складывается в "Структуре реальности" Дойча например...

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Официальная наука" - это тоже всего лишь верование. Верование "ученого" в возникновение вселенной большим взрывом ничем не отличается от верования верующего в создание земли Богом за семь дней.


Официальная наука занимается прежде всего фактологией, а уж лишь затем - интерпретацией. Большой взрыв лишь космологическая гипотеза, призванная объяснить множество фактов, но, во-первых, не единственная (красные смещения можно интерпретировать не только ускоряющимся разлетом звезд и галактик), а во-вторых, в прикладных научных задачах не имеющая вообще никакого значения.

И вообще, человек, употребляющие слова "официальная наука" вызывает подозрения в предвзятом отношении к науке.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как насчёт многомировой интерпретации квантовой механики?
> 
> Очень уж красиво всё складывается в "Структуре реальности" Дойча например...


Интересная интерпретация, но в тех экспериментах, которые мы можем провести она не отличается от Копенгагенской. Хотя математические выражения отличаются, и интерпретации не тождественны, все, что мы можем проверить, пока приводит к одним и тем же результатам.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Официальная наука занимается прежде всего фактологией, а уж лишь затем - интерпретацией. Большой взрыв лишь космологическая гипотеза, призванная объяснить множество фактов, но, во-первых, не единственная (красные смещения можно интерпретировать не только ускоряющимся разлетом звезд и галактик), а во-вторых, в прикладных научных задачах не имеющая вообще никакого значения.
> 
> И вообще, человек, употребляющие слова "официальная наука" вызывает подозрения в предвзятом отношении к науке.


Я и имею ввиду, что "фактологии" не существует. До сих пор не найдена элементарная частица. Находятся какие-то частицы, но потом оказывается что они тоже из чего-то состоят. То есть "наука" до сих пор не установила из чего состоит материя. Все состоит из "воздуха", из пустоты! О чем вобще говорить. Просто можно взять цитаты известных физиков, химиков - смысл тот же, "мы знаем точно только то, что ничего не знаем". Большой взрыв - гипотеза и рождение Христа (Мухаммеда, Будды) - гипотеза. Ни того ни другого никто из ныне живущих не видел, это не является фактом.

----------

Фил (20.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

Более того, факт не является фактом в момент происхождения. Он всегда только факт в ретроспективе, т.е. когда его уже нет. И на этом зиждется научный метод.

----------

Нико (20.02.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Более того, факт не является фактом в момент происхождения. Он всегда только факт в ретроспективе, т.е. когда его уже нет. И на этом зиждется научный метод.


Если у вас нет состояния присутсвия (с).

----------

Фил (20.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если у вас нет состояния присутсвия (с).


У механического регистратора, самописца, датчика - его точно нет. А показания человека в науке не учитываются.

----------


## Нико

> У механического регистратора, самописца, датчика - его точно нет. А показания человека в науке не учитываются.


Они учитываются тоже, но... Как любит шутить Далай-лама: "У нас есть приборы-датчики, чтобы, например, зарегистрировать состояние мозга высокого ламы, впавшего в тугдам после смерти. Но когда есть приборы, таких лам не оказывается в наличии. Когда приборов нет, они вдруг умирают и впадают в тугдам. Что нам делать? Специально просить какого-нибудь ламу умереть ради научных экспериментов?" Ух, вот это юмор :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (20.02.2015)

----------


## Поляков

> У механического регистратора, самописца, датчика - его точно нет. А показания человека в науке не учитываются.


"Найдя подходящий способ наблюдения рассеяния α-частиц, Резерфорд поручил молодому ученому Марсдену, приехавшему работать к нему в лабораторию, посмотреть, как будет изменяться направление движения α-частиц после прохождения их сквозь очень тонкую золотую фольгу.

Наблюдение сцинтилляций было очень трудной работой. Экспериментатор должен был в течение полутора часов привыкать к темноте. Только после этого глаз его начинал видеть в микроскоп вспышки. Во время счета их в соседней комнате сидел второй сотрудник, который вел запись опыта. Когда в установке нужно было произвести изменения, наблюдатель прикрывал глаза, в комнате зажигался свет и второй экспериментатор входил в нее, делал необходимую перестановку, гасил свет и измерения продолжались."

----------


## Фил

Тогда непонятно, почему если с человеком разговаривает Бог, это считается антинаучным.

----------

Нико (20.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

не надо выдумывать мифическую фактологию  :Smilie:  вы сейчас пользуетесь результатами науки.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Поляков

> Тогда непонятно, почему если с человеком разговаривает Бог, это считается антинаучным.


Наверное от того, что с богами говорят только избранные. Я пытался повторить эксперимент, но поговорить получилось только с духами травы и кустов.

----------


## Фил

Так вспышки тоже друг Резерфорда считал, а не абы кто!

----------


## Поляков

> Так вспышки тоже друг Резерфорда считал, а не абы кто!


Понятно, что всюду блат. Мне кажется, что побороть эту вредную традицию можно только полностью исключив наблюдателя из системы наблюдения. А с ним и состояние присутствия и прочие атавизмы.

----------


## Крымский

> Тогда непонятно, почему если с человеком разговаривает Бог, это считается антинаучным.


А это и не считается антинаучным, антропологи исследуют такие феномены, нейрофизиологи с философами то же не отстают  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Экспериментатор должен был в течение полутора часов привыкать к темноте.


Почему так долго?

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> вы сейчас пользуетесь результатами науки.


Любой священник скажет что вы пользуетесь дарами божьими.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Любой священник скажет что вы пользуетесь дарами божьими.


И это тоже правда  :Smilie:  будьте благодарны, хоть за жизнь, хоть за телефон

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А это и не считается антинаучным, антропологи исследуют такие феномены, нейрофизиологи с философами то же не отстают


В таком случае соаетский журнал "Наука и Религия" очнь правильно назван. Не "Наука против Религии", а именно "и". Т.е. это - одно и то же.

Это я все к тому, чтобы убрать благоговейный трепет перед наукой. Что наука, что религия - одинаковое шарлатанство.

----------

Кузьмич (23.02.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> В таком случае советский журнал "Наука и Религия" очень правильно назван. Не "Наука против Религии", а именно "и". Т.е. это - одно и то же.
> 
> Это я все к тому, чтобы убрать благоговейный трепет перед наукой. Что наука, что религия - одинаковое шарлатанство.


Это нигилизм же  :Smilie: 
Что наука, что религия полезны и верны там, где они полезны и верны.

----------

Фил (21.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Это нигилизм же 
> Что наука, что религия полезны и верны там, где они полезны и верны.


Только пусты.
"Вот говорят, что ОКНА ТАСС
моих стихов полезнее.
Полезен также унитаз, 
Но это - не поэзия!"

----------

Алик (22.02.2015), Кузьмич (23.02.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Только пусты.


В смысле самобытия или в смысле бесполезны?

----------


## Фил

> В смысле самобытия или в смысле бесполезны?


Самобытия.
Полезно - все  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (23.02.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Что наука, что религия - одинаковое шарлатанство.


Насколько вы знакомы с религией и наукой, чтобы провозглашать такие категоричные утверждения?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> Насколько вы знакомы с религией и наукой, чтобы провозглашать такие категоричные утверждения?


А в чем измерить "насколько"?

----------

Кузьмич (23.02.2015)

----------


## Aion

> А в чем измерить "насколько"?


Если не можете измерить, понятно.

----------

Фил (21.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В таком случае соаетский журнал "Наука и Религия" очнь правильно назван. Не "Наука против Религии", а именно "и". Т.е. это - одно и то же.
> 
> Это я все к тому, чтобы убрать благоговейный трепет перед наукой. Что наука, что религия - одинаковое шарлатанство.


Для обывателя популярная наука и популярная религия - один опиум.
Но не для тех, кто занимается научными или духовными исследованиями. 

Тот, кто говорит о шарлатанстве в общем, чаще всего заморочен. В шарлатанстве следует подозревать лишь конкретных шарлатанов, преследующих цели заморочить людей дезинформацией. По сути Вы сейчас действуете как шарлатан. Но, скорее всего, просто Вам неблизка наука и Вы обобщаете свой скудный опыт на всю научную сферу. Безосновательно и, по правде говоря, глупо.

----------

Aliona (22.02.2015), Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> И это тоже правда  будьте благодарны, хоть за жизнь, хоть за телефон


И за идею, которая лежала в основе изобретения телефона, как за дар божий. Что в данном случае просто значит что бог создал телефон посредством своего творения - человека (а мог и одновременно - людей, животных, растения, небо, землю и телефон). И никто не сможет доказать обратного, потому что никто не знает причины появления идеи. Вот вам и вся наука как отдельное явление.

----------

Фил (22.02.2015)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Что наука, что религия - одинаковое шарлатанство.


Не обязательно шарлатанство. Просто вера. Один *верит* в Большой Взрыв, другой *верит* в Бога. Ни тот ни другой никогда не видел предмета своей веры воочию, вся доказательная база основывается на методе тыка предыдущих поколений. Единственная разница, что в религии теоретически одно поколение видело предмет своей веры - Бога, воочию, а ученые установили вероятность существования своего предмета веры индуктивным умозаключением.

----------

Фил (22.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не обязательно шарлатанство. Просто вера. Один *верит* в Большой Взрыв, другой *верит* в Бога. Ни тот ни другой никогда не видел предмета своей веры воочию, вся доказательная база основывается на методе тыка предыдущих поколений. Единственная разница, что в религии теоретически одно поколение видело предмет своей веры - Бога, воочию, а ученые установили вероятность существования своего предмета веры индуктивным умозаключением.


Не знаю почему слово шарлатанство вызвало такой резонанс  :Smilie:  Также как сейчас наука имеет непререкаемый авторитет, также христианство имело непререкаемый авторитет в средневековье, а ученый был персонаж карнавала - дурачок в колпаке.
Тут уж решать, либо оба явления одинаково важны, либо оба явления карнавальные маски происходящих в разное время карнавалов.

----------

Алик (22.02.2015), Кузьмич (23.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

Вы сможете отделить науку от шарлатанства?
По каким признакам?

----------


## Алик

Наука без веры суха, вера без науки глупа. Так понимаю, что это, как любят говорить в дзен, не одно, но и не разное  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Шарлатанство есть прямой обман. Давайте использовать слова понятным образом.

Как в науке так и в религии могут быть догмы, мнения, исследования, популяризация, мессионерство и пыль в глаза. 

Это не свойства науки или религии, а вопрос личной искренности интересующихся.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018), Фил (22.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

Шарлатанами в средневековье называли странствующих целителей. И они даже некоторым помогали. 
Может это и не обман, просто необоснованное "знание", которое отличить от обмана невозможно.

----------

Алик (22.02.2015), Кузьмич (23.02.2015)

----------


## Алик

Я,  в своё время, будучи шарлатаном, несколько человек  спас от нехорошей операции, медицина официальная подтвердила. Так что к шарлатанству сейчас отношусь, как к чему-то еще непознанному ).

----------

Кузьмич (23.02.2015), Сергей Ч (23.02.2015), Фил (22.02.2015)

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Я,  в своё время, будучи шарлатаном, несколько человек  спас от нехорошей операции, медицина официальная подтвердила.


С помощью буддизма?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не обязательно шарлатанство. Просто вера. Один *верит* в Большой Взрыв, другой *верит* в Бога. Ни тот ни другой никогда не видел предмета своей веры воочию, вся доказательная база основывается на методе тыка предыдущих поколений. Единственная разница, что в религии теоретически одно поколение видело предмет своей веры - Бога, воочию, а ученые установили вероятность существования своего предмета веры индуктивным умозаключением.


Что за каша? Какая доказательная база, если вопрос о вере?
Усилие в том, чтобы отринуть мозгоблудие!

----------


## Айвар

> Вы сможете отделить науку от шарлатанства?



*НАУКА* — учение, выучка, обучение. "Дайте мне *точку опоры*, - говорил Архимед, - и я
сдвину Землю." Вы можете стоять на камне, но назвав его точкой опоры, вы окажетесь одной ногой в науке.

Ср. *Ciarlatano* (итал.), ciarlare — болтать, говорить высокопарно.
Одноконная тележка (с медикаментами) любимого доктора Латана (Latan), появлявшаяся постоянно на улицах Парижа и вызывавшая сочувственные клики — voilà le char (de) Latan, — послужила (по некоторым) началом образования сокращенного слова "Charlatan". Разные невежественные люди, обманщики, штукари, пользуясь репутацией доктора Латана — в подражание ему — стали появляться на улицах с лекарствами, исцелявшими будто все болезни, разложенными на тележке, подобной тележке Латана. Предлагая народу эти негодные средства, продавцы в насмешку были названы (charlatans) шарлатанами, но уже в смысле хвастун, надувало, штукарь, невежественный обманщик, рассчитывающий на легковерие людей.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> Усилие в том, чтобы отринуть мозгоблудие!


Товарищ, вы по всей видимости из райкома ВЛКСМ будете? Прикомандировали к Москонцерту поднимать трудящимся настроение?

----------


## Крымский

> "Дайте мне *точку опоры*, - говорил Архимед, - и я
> сдвину Землю." Вы можете стоять на камне, но назвав его точкой опоры, вы окажетесь одной ногой в науке.


Одной ногой в науке, другой в могиле!
Точку опоры подайте ему! Ишь чего захотел!
Точку опоры еще заслужить надо! 
Крепче за лопату держись, умник курчавый!
Чем быстрее сдвинешь, тем быстрее под землей на ПМЖ окажешься!
Шевели своим рычагом! Бодрее шевели, чудо сиракузское!  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (23.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

Есть какая то деятельность.
Одну, от балды, называют синяя (наука), 
другую - волосатая (религия),
третью - стеклянная (лохотрон, прилагательные выбраны произвольно).
А потом без всяких оснований говорят: синяя - хорошая, волосатая - ещё туда-сюда, а вот уж стеклянная - это отстой!  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (23.02.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Есть какая то деятельность.


Более того, это эволюция одной и той же деятельности, скорее всего.
Магия превращается в религию при подходящих условиях и уровне зрелости достаточном, а религия - в науку.

----------

Алик (23.02.2015), Фил (23.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Насколько вы знакомы с религией и наукой, чтобы провозглашать такие категоричные утверждения?


На 20 кг с наукой и на 61 см с религией.

----------

Крымский (23.02.2015)

----------


## Aion

> На 20 кг с наукой и на 61 см с религией.


Заметно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Заметно.


Зачем тогда спрашивать, раз заметно?

----------


## Aion

> Зачем тогда спрашивать, раз заметно?


Вопрос риторический, ибо и так очевидно, что Вы далеки как от науки, так и от религии.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Вопрос риторический, ибо и так очевидно, что Вы далеки как от науки, так и от религии.


Почему Вы так решили?
Это очевидно, возможно, только Вам.
Слово "очевидно" - последнее прибежище догматиков.

----------


## Aion

> Почему Вы так решили?
> Это очевидно, возможно, только Вам.


Потому, что тот, кто знаком с наукой и религией, находясь в здравом уме и будучи трезв, не будет называть их шарлатанством.




> Слово "очевидно" - последнее прибежище догматиков.


Слов "очевидно" - обыкновенное слово русского языка, не фантазируйте, пожалуйста о прибежище.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

Алкоголь я давно не употребляю.
А что такое "здравый ум"?
 Будда был в "здравом уме" когда из дворца смылся?

----------

Андрей Буркалко (23.02.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Будда был в "здравом уме" когда из дворца смылся?


Кстати, нет! Был напуган и в смятении, наверное  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (23.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Кстати, нет! Был напуган и в смятении, наверное


Тоже самое можно сказать обо всем его дальнейшем учении.
В "здравом уме" такое не придумаешь  :Smilie: 
И говорили, кстати!
Очередной фрик!
Только связи по царской линии и спасли!

----------

Андрей Буркалко (23.02.2015), Крымский (23.02.2015)

----------


## Aion

> А что такое "здравый ум"?


Значит, что человек психически здоров. 



> Будда был в "здравом уме" когда из дворца смылся?


Вполне. Возвращение Сатурна - не сахар.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> С помощью буддизма?


С помощью эзотерики.

----------


## Андрей Буркалко

> С помощью эзотерики.


В подробности посвящаете? Было бы интересно.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Товарищ, вы по всей видимости из райкома ВЛКСМ будете? Прикомандировали к Москонцерту поднимать трудящимся настроение?


Ваша мажорная видимость Вас подводит. И я не из Москвы.

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда речь заходит о здравом смысле, люди обычно имеют в виду "общий смысл", смысл, который легко понятен, находится на поверхности понимания. Это как раз о повседневной ясности - мы легко узнаем знакомое (воду, чай, предметы, ситуации), не совершая для этого сознательных усилий.

Но доходит и до "здравого ума", что требует уже анализа здравости, вывода нормы и отклонений.
Просто люди не всегда выражают словами то, что действительно имеют в виду.

Уходя из дома Будда не был в нормальном для своего окружения состоянии. Но многие люди, уходя в отшельники, были очарованы тем или иным отшельником (вживую, или по рассказам). Некоторые, становились отшельниками вынужденно (бомжи по глупости или по беспечности). Такие не слишком-то вдохновляют, хотя мудрости все-таки набраться возможность имеют.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018), Фил (23.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

Алексей, общий смысл - это то что нам вдолбили путем дрессировки в детстве.
Дети не очень то узнают "общие" понятия: чай, воду, предметы, пока не повторишь это от 100 до 1000 раз.
Тест IQ показывает не уровень интеллекта, а уровень адаптации к обществу. В этой связи необосновано отводить науке или религии какую-то особую роль. Это области человеческой деятельности с неправдоподобно раздутым пафосом.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.02.2015), Шавырин (23.02.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Алексей, общий смысл - это то что нам вдолбили путем дрессировки в детстве.
> Дети не очень то узнают "общие" понятия: чай, воду, предметы, пока не повторишь это от 100 до 1000 раз.
> Тест IQ показывает не уровень интеллекта, а уровень адаптации к обществу. В этой связи необосновано отводить науке или религии какую-то особую роль. Это области человеческой деятельности с неправдоподобно раздутым пафосом.


Как там у Торчинова говорится: "Вначале мы навешиваем на реальность ярлыки, а потом принимаемся изучать их, принимая их за саму реальность, или, другими словами, принимаем за луну палец, указывающий на луну."

Или вот еще на тему беспредметности: 

.Годатта сутта: Годатта  

Анимитта панха сутта: Беспредметное

----------

Won Soeng (23.02.2015), Фил (23.02.2015), Шавырин (23.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Алексей, общий смысл - это то что нам вдолбили путем дрессировки в детстве.
> Дети не очень то узнают "общие" понятия: чай, воду, предметы, пока не повторишь это от 100 до 1000 раз.
> Тест IQ показывает не уровень интеллекта, а уровень адаптации к обществу. В этой связи необосновано отводить науке или религии какую-то особую роль. Это области человеческой деятельности с неправдоподобно раздутым пафосом.


При чем здесь пафос и вдалбливание? Мы и сами этим пользуемся. Разумеется, распознавание требует тренировки. И не с детского возраста - а десятками и сотнями поколений. И не только в мозг, но и в культуру, в быт, в традиции.

И достижение нирваны, дхьян - это тренировка. Избавление от заблуждений - тренировка. Четыре основы памятования - тренировка. Самадхи - тренировка. 

Выбрасывая одно - выбрасывашь и другое. Нужно понимать и постигать, как все происходит, и это - тоже тренировка.

Наука это тренировка все глубже и глубже постигать законы природы. Чтобы использовать эти законы эффективнее, чем если использовать их не постигая.
Религия это тренировка все глубже и глубже постигать законы человеческого общества (моральные законы). Чтобы пересобирать (ре-лигио) общество эффективнее, чем если оно собирается не постигая морали.

----------

Алик (23.02.2015), Монферран (03.11.2018), Сергей Ч (23.02.2015), Фил (23.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

А деятельность ассенизатора хуже науки или религии?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А деятельность ассенизатора хуже науки или религии?


Вы все еще сомневаетесь?  :Smilie:  Привычка сравнивать - одна из самых пагубных. Что хуже: есть или испражняться?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018), Фил (23.02.2015)

----------


## Алик

> В подробности посвящаете? Было бы интересно.


Раньше , пока верил и получалось, тоже интересно было. А как верить перестал, все и кончилось. Сейчас только массаж делаю, когда попросят :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> И достижение нирваны, дхьян - это тренировка.


Ну, зачем Вы так? 

Если мы сидим в дзадзен разве это тренировка?
Если случилась сатори, разве это тренировка?

----------

Фил (23.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, зачем Вы так? 
> 
> Если мы сидим в дзадзен разве это тренировка?
> Если случилась сатори, разве это тренировка?


Если для Вас что-то очевидно, Вы будете в этом сомневаться?
Поделитесь основаниями для сомнений, если они у Вас есть. Я дам Вам ответ, если он есть у меня.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> И достижение нирваны, дхьян - это тренировка. Избавление от заблуждений - тренировка. Четыре основы памятования - тренировка. Самадхи - тренировка.


Бывает за бокс "жизнь положишь" , а призвание твоё - прыжки в воду.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.02.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Поделитесь основаниями для сомнений, если они у Вас есть. Я дам Вам ответ, если он есть у меня.


Если кто-то, сидя в дзадзен, тренируется, то он тренируется, а не сидит в дзадзен. 
Вот и все, так просто  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (23.02.2015), Шавырин (23.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, зачем Вы так? 
> 
> Если мы сидим в дзадзен разве это тренировка?
> Если случилась сатори, разве это тренировка?


Дзен-позитивизм/прагматизм  :Smilie:

----------

Крымский (23.02.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Если кто-то, сидя в дзадзен, тренируется, то он тренируется, а не сидит в дзадзен. 
> Вот и все, так просто


"Приходит человек в Провиденс Дзэн Центр, курит сигарету и роняет пепел на Будду, а дым выдувает ему в лицо. Если вы Дзэн Мастер, то что вы можете сделать?»
Ученик сказал: «Я бы почистил Будду».
«Хорошо. Но этот человек привязан к пустоте, он считает, что только он свят. Вы понимаете, что его действия неправильны, как вы можете научить его?»
Ученик замешкался и сказал: «Я не знаю, я не Дзэн Мастер».
Сон Са сказал: «Если вы будете усердно тренироваться, то вскоре достигнете просветления и станете Дзэн Мастером».
Ученик поклонился и вышел." http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/seung_sahn/113/151.html
Тренироваться, заниматься, упражняться - какая разница?

----------

Крымский (23.02.2015), Фил (23.02.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Сон Са сказал: «Если вы будете усердно тренироваться, то вскоре достигнете просветления и станете Дзэн Мастером».


Достичь просветления , что бы стать Дзэн Мастером ? 

Пойду сигарету покурю  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> http://kwanumzen.ru/texts/seung_sahn/113/151.html
> Тренироваться, заниматься, упражняться - какая разница?


Хорошая книжка и довольно необычная, как мне показалось  :Smilie: 

Однако, пока тренируешься в дзадзен ты и не сидишь, а тренируешься.
И тебя поправляют, что не сидишь, а занимаешься фигней, вполне отчетливо  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Достичь просветления , что бы стать Дзэн Мастером ? 
> 
> Пойду сигарету покурю


Но ведь в диалоге нет слова "чтобы"  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Хорошая книжка и довольно необычная, как мне показалось 
> 
> Однако, пока тренируешься в дзадзен ты и не сидишь, а тренируешься.
> И тебя поправляют, что не сидишь, а занимаешься фигней, вполне отчетливо


Во, "занимаешься фигней" - мне это уже все знакомые говорят :Smilie: . Я им говорю, что не для себя, а для вас сижу - не верят  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> Но ведь в диалоге нет слова "чтобы"


Согласен , тогда красивее бы было " достигните Просветления и станете дзен- мастером " :Smilie:

----------

Алик (23.02.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Я им говорю, что не для себя, а для вас сижу - не верят


Я тоже не верю.

----------

Алик (23.02.2015), Крымский (23.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Применительно к духовным практикам спортивное "тренировка/тренироваться" вместо куда более широкого и ёмкого "совершенствование/совершенствоваться" -- явная неточность.
Человек не чувствует слова или пишет, не задумываясь.
В прямой речи такое -- куда ни шло, а вот при письме, когда есть возможность чуток подумать...

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

Алик , простите, я объясню " в догон" своё неверие ... Вы делите на: "они"( знакомые ) и "я" ( немного пафосно , "руки чесались"  :Smilie:  )

----------

Алик (23.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если кто-то, сидя в дзадзен, тренируется, то он тренируется, а не сидит в дзадзен. 
> Вот и все, так просто


Просто сидеть в дзадзен - это и есть тренировка видеть движения ума. А если тренироваться "сидеть в дзадзен" - это лишь тренировка усидчивости.
Но Вы можете сидеть, как считаете нужным, и даже считать наставления мастеров странными, необычными и неподходящими Вам. Ведь слушать себя (а не мастеров) - значит делать то, что делали все мастера, когда они становились учителями.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Применительно к духовным практикам спортивное "тренировка/тренироваться" вместо куда более широкого и ёмкого "совершенствование/совершенствоваться" -- явная неточность.
> Человек не чувствует слова или пишет, не задумываясь.
> В прямой речи такое -- куда ни шло, а вот при письме, когда есть возможность чуток подумать...


Делать что-то снова и снова - это тренировка и совершенствование. Делать выводы о том, что чувствует человек не зная этого человека - куда ни шло, вот только никуда не придет.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бывает за бокс "жизнь положишь" , а призвание твоё - прыжки в воду.


Не бывает. Иначе это никакое не призвание.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Алик

> Алик , простите, я объясню " в догон" своё неверие ... Вы делите на: "они"( знакомые ) и "я" ( немного пафосно , "руки чесались"  )


Так обидно же ). Который год сижу, кланяюсь, а всем до лампочки (видать думают, что чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не плакало). Вот на пафос и пробивает порой. :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> Не бывает. Иначе это никакое не призвание.


Заключим пари ?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Заключим пари ?


Вы собираетесь что-то доказывать?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Так обидно же ). Который год сижу, кланяюсь, а всем до лампочки (видать думают, что чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не плакало).


Пройдёт  :Smilie: 

При вопросах о дзадзен можно отвечать древним дзен-изречением : " - Не шалю, никого не трогаю, починяю примус "  :Wink:  

Можно и примус прикупить , благо на ступу похож , да и в хозяйстве пригодится  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (23.02.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Вы собираетесь что-то доказывать?


Вы собираетесь спорить ?

----------


## Крымский

> Просто сидеть в дзадзен - это и есть тренировка видеть движения ума.


Просто сидеть в дзадзен это заниматься тем, что делаешь, то есть просто сидеть в дзадзен.
Сидишь - сиди, идешь - иди.




> А если тренироваться "сидеть в дзадзен" - это лишь тренировка усидчивости.


А тренироваться сидеть это когда сел, а просто сидеть не можешь, 
вместо этого размышляешь, рассматриваешь, воображаешь или просто елозишь на жопе.
То есть то, что Вам и мне знакомо лучше всего, мне кажется  :Smilie: 




> Но Вы можете сидеть, как считаете нужным ...


Я сижу, как могу, вот и все  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Делать что-то снова и снова - это тренировка и совершенствование. Делать выводы о том, что чувствует человек не зная этого человека - куда ни шло, вот только никуда не придет.


Мои извинения, что не предупредил сразу: сказано было не для спора, а для усвоения.
С чувством слова -- как с музыкой: если человек не чувствует явную фальшь (тут -- в коннотации), то для того, кто её чувствует, факт: фальшивящий -- не чувствует... Понятно?
Если непонятно -- ничего странного или страшного: это, повторюсь, как с муз. слухом, какой есть не у всех даже годами тренирующихся : ) в его развитии.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мои извинения, что не предупредил сразу: сказано было не для спора, а для усвоения.
> С чувством слова -- как с музыкой: если человек не чувствует явную фальшь (тут -- в коннотации), то для того, кто её чувствует, факт: фальшивящий -- не чувствует... Понятно?
> Если непонятно -- ничего странного или страшного: это, повторюсь, как с муз. слухом, какой есть не у всех даже у годами тренирующихся : ) в его развитии.


И отвечено было для усвоения, а не для высокомерного меряния слухом.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я сижу, как могу, вот и все


Года осла нет в календаре. Хотя Вы можете не знать этого коана.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И отвечено было для усвоения, а не для высокомерного меряния слухом.


Опять отбивки с зеркальными упрёками -- до последней, образно говоря, капли с кровли и ни пяди самомнения -- оппоненту? %)

----------


## Шавырин

Won Soeng , простите , а что означает Ваше "новое" имя ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опять отбивки с зеркальными упрёками -- до последней, образно говоря, капли с кровли и ни пяди самомнения -- оппоненту? %)


Вы их заслуживаете, что скрывать-то? Да и мне импонирует Ваша самоуверенная манера поправлять не по делу. Когда будем строить храм, доводку линий придется доверить Вам.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Года осла нет в календаре. Хотя Вы можете не знать этого коана.


А Вы уверены, что это коан, а не китайская поговорка?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Won Soeng , простите , а что означает Ваше "новое" имя ?


Вон - изначальная, Сон - природа. А значит это, что я принял пять обетов у дзен-мастера Бон Шим в начале апреля прошлого года.

----------

Алик (23.02.2015), Монферран (03.11.2018), Шавырин (23.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А Вы уверены, что это коан, а не китайская поговорка?


У меня есть причины сомневаться?  :Smilie:  К тому же это не весь коан, а намек на него. Но ситуация похожая была.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> У меня есть причины сомневаться?


Да, потому что это китайская поговорка, а не коан  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, потому что это китайская поговорка, а не коан


Китайские поговорки не приводили никого к просветлению. А каждый коан это история очередного пробуждения.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы их заслуживаете, что скрывать-то? Да и мне импонирует Ваша самоуверенная манера поправлять не по делу. Когда будем строить храм, доводку линий придется доверить Вам.


В общем, у Вас имела место ошибка, связанная с неправильной коннотацией. Оно, по мне, не стоит того, чтобы переходить на личности, пытаясь уязвить...

----------

Балдинг (24.02.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Китайские поговорки не приводили никого к просветлению. А каждый коан это история очередного пробуждения.


Но Вы-то привели именно китайскую поговорку, а не коан.
В китайском календаре нет года осла и поэтому китайцы так говорят в случаях, когда русские говорят "когда рак на горе свистнет" или "после дождичка в четверг", 
то есть когда хотят сказать "никогда" просто.

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В общем, у Вас имела место ошибка, связанная с неправильной коннотацией. Оно, по мне, не стоит того, чтобы переходить на личности, пытаясь уязвить...


В общем, у Вас имеет место ошибка, связанная с  неправильной коннотацией. Оно, по мне, не стоит того, чтобы переходить на личности, пытаясь уязвить...

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Китайские поговорки не приводили никого к просветлению. А каждый коан это история очередного пробуждения.


Вот что знает Гугол: "Года осла нет в календаре"
Значит, очередной блеф в позе мастера, или приведёте альтернативный дзэнский источник?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но Вы-то привели именно китайскую поговорку, а не коан.
> В китайском календаре нет года осла и поэтому китайцы так говорят в случаях, когда русские говорят "когда рак на горе свистнет" или "после дождичка в четверг", 
> то есть когда хотят сказать "никогда" просто.


А я и заметил, что Вы можете не знать этого (нужного) коана. Кстати, как я обнаружил, он даже не один. Я нашел еще один, от лица Уммона. И он все о том же. Тот, что я хотел найти для Вас был от другого мастера эпохи Тан.

- Что такое подлинная Пустота? - спросил монах
- Ты слышишь звон колокола?
- Слышу
- Ты собираешься спать, пока не доживешь до года осла?

----------

Алик (24.02.2015), Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В общем, у Вас имеет место ошибка, связанная с  неправильной коннотацией. Оно, по мне, не стоит того, чтобы переходить на личности, пытаясь уязвить...


Ура, если и не усвоено, то хотя бы прилежно повторено с малой корректурой копипасти. : )

----------


## Крымский

> А я и заметил, что Вы можете не знать этого (нужного) коана.


Дяденька, услышьте меня, пожалуйста! Это всего лишь китайская поговорка, а не коан  :Smilie: 

То, что кто-то где-то когда-то её использовал это прекрасно,
но разве это значит, что Вам можно как угодно и где угодно?  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот что знает Гугол: "Года осла нет в календаре"
> Значит, очередной блеф в позе мастера, или приведёте альтернативный дзэнский источник?


Ваша предрасположенность ко мне не может не находить снисходительного отклика. Но Вы обманулись, потому что предпочитаете подозревать, а не уточнять. "Года осла нет в календаре" - это не цитирование мной цитаты, а сказанное мной по мотивам. Я и не знал, что это распространенная китайская поговорка. 

Бросьте уже придумывать мне позы мастера, Вы меня с кем-то путаете  :Smilie:  Кто там у Вас в воображении возникает при виде моего имени на экране?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дяденька, услышьте меня, пожалуйста! Это всего лишь китайская поговорка, а не коан 
> 
> То, что кто-то где-то когда-то её использовал это прекрасно,
> но разве это значит, что Вам можно как угодно и где угодно?


Вообще-то, я прекрасно Вас слышу  :Smilie:  Но меня не волнует, что это китайская поговорка. Меня интересует, собираетесь ли Вы "просто сидеть" до года осла или готовы все бросить ради пробуждения.

Ваш упрек не по делу, что такого Вы хотите запретить, повторяя про как угодно и где угодно?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ура, если и не усвоено, то хотя бы прилежно повторено с малой корректурой копипасти. : )


Надеюсь, Вами усвоено, хоть и приукрашено поверх задним словом

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Бросьте уже придумывать мне позы мастера, Вы меня с кем-то путаете  Кто там у Вас в воображении возникает при виде моего имени на экране?


И снова простите ! Вот тут я с Юй Каном солидарен ( что мне не свойственно  :Smilie:  ) 

В моём воображении Вы "предстаёте" в эдакой серой хламиде читающим на помосте собственного храма проповедь "Обо всём " , в то время как Юй Кан чинит проводку  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

Так почините свое воображение  :Smilie:  Никто не заставляет Вас подобного воображать. Представьте меня сидящим на кровати, с ноутбуком, читающим форум и выражающим свои мысли по разным темам. Это будет куда ближе к правде. У меня висит серая роба в шкафу, я одел ее один раз, чтобы принять обеты.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Так почините свое воображение  Никто не заставляет Вас подобного воображать. Представьте меня сидящим на кровати, с ноутбуком, читающим форум и выражающим свои мысли по разным темам. Это будет куда ближе к правде. У меня висит серая роба в шкафу, я одел ее один раз, чтобы принять обеты.


 :Kiss: 

 Зачем чинить то , что не сломано ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Года осла нет в календаре" - это не цитирование мной цитаты, а сказанное мной по мотивам. Я и не знал, что это распространенная китайская поговорка.


Ну, понятно: сочинили "по мотивам" и выдали за "историю очередного пробуждения". Очередной блеф...




> Бросьте уже придумывать мне позы мастера, Вы меня с кем-то путаете  Кто там у Вас в воображении возникает при виде моего имени на экране?


Уффф... 
Возникает -- фота некоего Алексея Кабанова (ака realbtr'а) в футболке с принтом "Щас спою!" и -- с гитарой. %)
И самый его замечательный и масштабный блеф представлен там же:

Языки
Английский (чтение)
Белорусский (свободно)
Украинский (чтение и понимание на слух)
Польский (чтение и возможность понять на слух)
Пали (разбор сутт палийского канона)
Санскрит (разбор трактатов)
Ну чем не мастер престидижитации, а?

----------


## Крымский

> Но меня не волнует, что это китайская поговорка.


Понимаю, но, мне кажется, Вам имеет смысл попробовать вернуться в тот момент, когда Вы еще не сомневались, 
что это "известный дзенский коан", который я "могу не знать"  :Smilie: 




> Меня интересует, собираетесь ли Вы "просто сидеть" до года осла или готовы все бросить ради пробуждения.


Я это так и понял, немножко чудно, что Вы так сложно попытались это спросить.
Отвечаю в духе классиков "один раз в год и палка стреляет", что можно перевести на китайский как
"Сижу, не ожидая пробуждения, ведь я родился в год осла"  :Smilie: 




> Ваш упрек не по делу, что такого Вы хотите запретить, повторяя про как угодно и где угодно?


Не хочу ничего запретить и не могу.
Просто обращаю внимание, что коаны - контекстная медиа.
Вне контекста и по частям это шутки и анекдоты, чаще всего.

----------

Won Soeng (23.02.2015), Шавырин (23.02.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

" В многоречивости для дзенца многие печали" (с) Д.Шавырин

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, понятно: сочинили "по мотивам" и выдали за "историю очередного пробуждения". Очередной блеф...
> 
> 
> Уффф... 
> Возникает -- фота некоего Алексея Кабанова (ака realbtr'а) в футболке с принтом "Щас спою!" и -- с гитарой. %)
> И самый его замечательный и масштабный блеф представлен там же:
> 
> Языки
> Английский (чтение)
> ...


Так вон, что Вас так тревожит-то  :Smilie:  Я Вам не конкурент, бросьте эту чепуху. Тем не менее, определенный уровень знаний в пали и санскрите у меня все же есть, недостаточный для перевода, но достаточный для разбора со словарем интересующих моментов. Для Вашей педантичной строгости это конечно не повод, вы бы себе не позволили  :Smilie:  Но это ведь Ваша проблема, правда? Можете считать меня очень наглым, если пожелаете, мне искренне безразлично Ваше отношение к этому вопросу, но не хотелось бы, чтобы Вы излишне возбуждались на мой счет и берегли нервную и кровеносную систему. Не хочется быть невольной причиной инфаркта миокарда.

Что-то еще кроме этого? Что еще желаете обличить?

И еще, сходите, прочитайте уже определение слова блеф, и проясните здесь, для всех, что именно такого я пытаюсь за этим "блефом" скрыть, хорошо, обличитель Вы наш?
Извинений не жду, но уж очень Вы настырны с этим словом, пора бы и на место поставить.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, не надо никуда меня возвращать  :Smilie:  Не поняли друг-друга и ладно. Вы не знали коана, я не знал про пословицу. Разобрались уже? Закончим с этим или еще что-то хотите прояснить?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> " В многоречивости для дзенца многие печали" (с) Д.Шавырин


Печали в оценках "много" или "мало" и в выдумывании ограничений на этой почве себе и другим.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Печали в оценках "много" или "мало" и в выдумывании ограничений на этой почве себе и другим.


Вот сейчас вообще мне ничего из Ваших слов непонятно  :Frown: 

А ,нет понятно.

Краткость не Ваш "конёк".  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Шавырин  :Smilie: 
А надо?

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Шавырин 
> А надо?


Не знаю *разводит руками* .

Говорят сестра ...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не знаю *разводит руками* .
> 
> Говорят сестра ...


Ну вот пусть сестра с ней и разбирается.
Для начала неплохо знать (осознавать) сильные и слабые стороны и умело их использовать.

У меня вот размышления лучше идут когда я с кем-то обсуждаю. Продуктивность молчаливой работы - намного ниже.
А со временем и краткость приходит. Но понятна она так же тем, кто "со временем" - то есть "в теме".

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну вот пусть сестра с ней и разбирается


С кем ?




> Для начала неплохо знать (осознавать) сильные и слабые стороны и умело их использовать.


Получается ?




> У меня вот размышления лучше идут когда я с кем-то обсуждаю.


Т.е. в этой теме Вы ведёте обсуждение ?




> А со временем и краткость приходит.


Дай Бог !




> Но понятна она так же тем, кто "со временем" - то есть "в теме".


Можете пояснить ?

----------


## Крымский

> Не поняли друг-друга и ладно.


Мне показалось, что я Вас понял, но допускаю, что заблуждаюсь  :Smilie: 




> Вы не знали коана, я не знал про пословицу. Разобрались уже?


Не совсем разобрались, видимо.
Я и поговорку слышал, и пару-другую коанов с этой поговоркой видел с комментариями.
В комментариях интересное иногда встречается, в том числе и вот такое:




> From another perspective, the year of the donkey is beyond time. All the various meditation practices have their own unique advantages and disadvantages. Contemplating your breath is often used as a beginning practice, but it is not only for beginners. With deep conviction, continue to practice without end, and you might encounter the year of the donkey beyond time.


Это мне близко и в такое я верю  :Smilie: 




> Закончим с этим или еще что-то хотите прояснить?


Можем закончить, если Вы этого хотите.

----------

Won Soeng (24.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Шавырин, вот Вам и краткость. 

1. С ней - с сестрой. Т.е. талант - с краткостью
2. Получается, но Вы же не знаете моего критерия успеха
3. Конечно же, почему Вы сомневаетесь? Предлагаю суждения, отвечаю на вопросы, даю комментарии.
4. Когда Вы занимаетесь чем-то долго, эффективность выражения мыслей растет.
5. См. пункт 1. На примере нашей с Вами ситуации. Кратко - Вам оказалось непонятно. Когда люди не в теме, краткость приходится разворачивать в подробное.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018), Шавырин (24.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, бесконечное пребывание в самадхи - да, по причине отсутствия усилий по поддержанию этого пребывания (аннутара самьяк самбодхи) может продолжаться до года осла (бесконечно).
Претензия же "спать до года осла" касается того, что Вы чего-то ждете, прежде чем проснетесь и сосредоточитесь в самадхи (т.е. начнете пытаться в нем пребывать, пока попытки не преодолеют порог сначала умения, затем мастерства). Это как велосипед. Можно сидеть и ждать, пока велосипед не освоится сам собой. А можно садиться и пытаться ехать, снова и снова. А потом без усилий кататься. И то и другое - до года осла.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Претензия же "спать до года осла" касается того, что Вы чего-то ждете ...


Я же написал уже, что ничего не жду чуть выше.
Могу еще раз повторить: "Сижу, не ожидая пробуждения, ведь я родился в год осла"  :Smilie: 




> Это как велосипед.


Тренировки, велосипеды ... ну, ладно, давайте по-спортивному разговаривать  :Smilie: 
Не надо ждать, что велосипед поедет, если на него не сел, и не надо бесконечно садиться на велосипед задом наперед, 
ожидая, что с помощью тренировки можно научиться кататься с такой странной посадкой. Садишься, падаешь, садишься, падаешь 
и вдруг что-то уловил и поехал! Как? Просто у тебя наступил год осла! А у тренирующихся все еще год барана  :Smilie:  

Если кто-то желает просветления, готовится к нему и работает для его достижения, то с ним оно не произойдет.
Потому что само стремление к обладанию просветлением является препятствием к наступлению просветления. 
Конкретно в дзен настаивают на спонтанном просветлении, что означает "никаких преимуществ для праведников, 
отсидевших больше всех и умников"  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (24.02.2015), Фил (24.02.2015), Шавырин (24.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

Существует огромное количество средств передвижения кроме велосипеда, на которых жизни не хватит чтобы научится ездить.
Да и некоторые велосипеды такие затейливые!
И их еще и купить надо сначала, а потом долго и упорно тренироваться! 
А ведь если надо куда-то попасть, то можно дойти.
Доползти.
Не можешь даже идти и ползти?
Тогда можно вообще никуда не ходить  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (24.02.2015)

----------


## Крымский

Ставлю на чувачка в кепке на лонг-борде!
Он такой собранный, тренированный, смотрит только вперед - точно первым к просветлению прикатит!  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (24.02.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Ставлю на чувачка в кепке на лонг-борде!
> Он такой собранный, тренированный, смотрит только вперед - точно первым к просветлению прикатит!


 Только вот как он тормозить будет, когда прикатит?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (24.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Только вот как он тормозить будет, когда прикатит?


Они все умеют!
Они тренированные!  :Smilie: 
Есть способы и на лонгборде тормозить, и на лыжероллерах.

----------

Алик (25.02.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Только вот как он тормозить будет, когда прикатит?


Тормоза придумали трусы!  :Smilie: 
Вон тот парень в черном на маленьких колесиках, например, явно трус, потому что в шлеме, 
да еще и лентяй, потому что лежит. Надо брать пример с лидера, пусть встанет уже, как мужчина, в полный рост!

----------

Фил (24.02.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Тормоза придумали трусы! 
> Вон тот парень в черном на маленьких колесиках, например, явно трус, потому что в шлеме, 
> да еще и лентяй, потому что лежит. Надо брать пример с лидера, пусть встанет уже, как мужчина, в полный рост!


А так?
Отстой?

----------

Алик (25.02.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> А так? Отстой?


Пешеходу безопаснее идти по обочине, а не по разделительной полосе! 
Кроме того, в солнечные дни опасно перемещаться по открытой местности без головного убора  :Smilie: 
В остальном, как старый активист движения ночных пешеходов, поддерживаю мужчину в джинсах и черной майке.
В добрый путь, наш дневной товарищ и брат! Страсть к преодолению пространства - наша общая судьба!

----------

Алик (25.02.2015), Нико (24.02.2015), Фил (24.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Для просветления не нужна тренировка. Ясность присутствует в любой момент, когда успокоены устремления, побуждения, намерения. Тренировка нужна для этого успокоения. Ясность присутствует без какой бы то ни было тренировки. К ясности нельзя устремиться, поскольку покой это противоположность устремлений.

Поэтому дзадзен это тренировка внимательности к возникающим побуждениям и тренировка отстранения от них. Поэтому дзен-мастера и говорят - пытайтесь снова и снова. 
Можно много говорить  о том, что неправильно. Но  правильная исходная точка все же есть. И постижение правильной исходной точки и называется просветлением.

Способность различать это состояние покоя и ясности, освобожденности от чувственных желаний, недоброжелательности, возбужденности, сонливости, а так же скованности, и есть правильная основа для просто сидения.

Если во время просто сидения мысли чем-то заняты - это не дзадзен. Если нет даже попыток отслеживать возникновение и прекращение мыслей - это не дзадзен.

Многие просто сидящие вообще не очень понимают, зачем сидят, пока в один момент их попытки просто сидеть не достигнут предела и что-то неожиданно ворвавшись в сознание и заполнив его на 100% не пробудит это очевидно ясное состояние покоя. Вот только тогда начинается сознательная практика самадхи. В правильной исходной точке видны все возникающие побуждения и все они могут быть оставлены без внимания, без напряжения, без усилия.

----------

Алик (25.02.2015), Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Для просветления не нужна тренировка.


Слава богу!  :Smilie: 




> Поэтому дзен-мастера и говорят - пытайтесь снова и снова..


Пытайтесь, не ожидая результата, снова и снова.




> Поэтому дзадзен это тренировка внимательности к возникающим побуждениям и тренировка отстранения от них.


Если это тренировка, то это не дзадзен, но, возможно, очередная попытка в дзадзен сесть.
У регулярных попыток сесть в дзадзен много положительных побочных эффектов, конечно, 
даже зрение улучшиться (привет Норбекову) может у кого-то, наверное  :Smilie: 




> Если во время просто сидения мысли чем-то заняты - это не дзадзен.


Да-да, именно поэтому тренировки не дзадзен  :Smilie: 




> Многие просто сидящие вообще не очень понимают, зачем сидят, пока ...


Если, а не пока. 
Мало людей высиживают свое яйцо, мало, и все в год осла  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, Ваше упорство делает Вам честь. Меня не интересуют никакие эффекты, ни прямые, ни побочные. По-моему, Вы поняли мои объяснения, а принимаете Вы их или нет - не имеет значения. То же касается и Ваших объяснений. Они понятны, но я не могу их принять. На мой взгляд, Вы еще не сидите дзадзен, а просто поддерживаете неподвижное положение тела. Это может продолжаться долго. Мне понадобилось 12 лет, прежде чем я понял, что вопросы стоит задавать мастеру дзен, а не пытаться придумывать на них ответы снова и снова. Правда, за эти 12 лет я посетил всего 4 ретрита, и если собрать все время формального сидения дзадзен, то выйдет немногим больше 100 часов. Из них правильными я не могу признать ни минуты. Но и они сделали свое дело. Следующие три года привели меня к принятию обетов и более основательному общению с мастером. И теперь, практикуя дзадзен, до 15 минут из каждых 30 я могу признавать решительными и усердными. Теперь 100 часов получается каждый год.

Но Вам, разумеется, необходимо оценивать свое сидение самостоятельно.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Крымский, Ваше упорство делает Вам честь.


Спасибо! Я его честно высидел!  :Big Grin: 




> Мне понадобилось 12 лет ...


Не густо, но и не пусто  :Wink: 




> Из них правильными я не могу признать ни минуты. Но и они сделали свое дело.


Вот именно, вот именно.




> Теперь 100 часов получается каждый год.


Может уже перестать считать просто? 
Количество в этом деле не заслуга.




> Но Вам, разумеется, необходимо оценивать свое сидение самостоятельно.


У меня нет потребности его оценивать, одинаково готов и выиграть, и проиграть.

----------

Алик (25.02.2015), Нико (24.02.2015), Шавырин (24.02.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так вон, что Вас так тревожит-то  Я Вам не конкурент, бросьте эту чепуху.


Бросаю! Ловите? : ) 
Мало того, что польстили себе, удумав сопоставить ся с Юй Каном и приписав эту ревнивую сопоставу : ) ему, так ещё и опять сфальшивили, введя термин "конкурент", годный для бизнеса, коммерции и т.п. всякого, связанного с рынком, но не-при-ме-ни-мый к работе бескорыстного, по сути, переводчика, не пользующегося этим термином даже мысленно.




> Тем не менее, определенный уровень знаний в пали и санскрите у меня все же есть, недостаточный для перевода, но достаточный для разбора со словарем интересующих моментов.


Замечательная (это -- комплимент : ) формулировка: "Разбираю сутты и трактаты, [но собрать их -- не могу, потому как не понимаю]".
Да и с английским -- прелесть: "Чтение". Вслух читаете, с выражением или -- молча? : ) А то, м.б., тоже читаете/разбираете со словарём, но не переводите?

А блеф это -- потому как ни разу ещё не проявили свой "определённый уровень знаний в пали и санскрите": начиная с дико несуразного "разбора" _простых словарных_ слов shunyata и tathata и заканчивая регулярным использованием отсутствующего в санскрите слова "аннутара" (что мне уже в форуме приходилось не раз поправлять).




> Но это ведь Ваша проблема, правда?


Нормальная проекция: блеф BTR'а/Вон Сона -- проблема Юй Кана? : )
Так вот, сам давно уже отзываюсь на Ваш блеф, Ваши ошибки и несуразности, выявляя, исправляя и корректируя их для всех читателей БФ, если угодно -- кроме Вас. Ибо давно ведь уже дал Вам слово исправлять -- совершенно бескорыстно и невзирая ни на что -- Ваши ошибки.




> И еще, сходите, прочитайте уже определение слова блеф, и проясните здесь, для всех, что именно такого я пытаюсь за этим "блефом" скрыть, хорошо, обличитель Вы наш?


ОК, цитирую:




> БЛЕФ
> [англ. bluff - обман] - выдумка, ложь с целью создать преувеличенное представление о своих возможностях; хвастовство несуществующими силами и средствами.





> Извинений не жду, но уж очень Вы настырны с этим словом, пора бы и на место поставить.


Ну опять же -- лесть себе, не способному в принципе вернуть на место того, кто всегда находится на своём месте : ). Себе -- извинявшемуся, было дело, за желание вывести Юй Кана из себя, не признав, при этом, и тогда ни вранья, ни блефа, а в последнее время опять исправно вернувшись на квадраты своя...
Странно на Вас принятые, наконец, обеты влияют, право слово.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, Вам кажутся качества, которые я себе, якобы, приписываю. Но все понятно, Вы просто судите по себе. У Вас к этому склонность, Вы думаете, что она есть у всех. Поэтому Вам видится блеф.
Вы видите грамматические и синтаксические ошибки, не больше. Увы, Ваше понимание Дхармы очень низкопробное. Поэтому Ваши замечания и исправления - не более чем придирки. Вот и все Ваше место в моей картине мира. Внятно объяснил? Будете на что-то претендовать сверх того? Не удивлюсь. Вы всегда это делаете. Оттого и привязаны к разоблачению "блефа".

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Может уже перестать считать просто? 
> Количество в этом деле не заслуга.


Вы ведь (ведь - ведомо и Вам и мне) не можете советовать, Вам ведь неизвестно, что это я такое посчитал, так? 
Ну, например, при чем здесь "заслуга"? Если Вы не различаете того, что происходит в уме и не понимаете правильной исходной точки, то Вам просто нечего "считать". 

Если бы Вам было знакомо то, что я тут считаю, Вы бы не говорили о заслугах и не повторяли про ожидания (что  ничего не ожидаете).

Я Вас понял, но Вы меня - пока нет. Можете в очередной раз возразить, упорство это то, что отражает решимость. Но это будет иметь значение исключительно для Вас.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Вам ведь неизвестно, что это я такое посчитал, так?


Мне известно только то, что Вы продемонстрировали в письменном виде - подсчет часов попыток 
сидеть в дзадзене до и после в год. Если была какая-то еще шарада, то я её пропустил, извините  :Smilie: 




> Ну, например, при чем здесь "заслуга"?


Совершенно не при чем, об этом и речь  :Smilie: 




> Я Вас понял, но Вы меня - пока нет.


Спасибо! Мне очень приятно, что я все же научился изъясняться понятно и доходчиво  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (25.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, Вы привязаны к неожиданию, поэтому цепляетесь к словам.
Я ничего не считаю во время медитации. Это я сейчас просто оценил, сколько за эти годы уделил внимания практике, и сколько из них - правильно. 
Вы даете советы, но не понимаете, что они не нужны. Эти советы понятны, но даже 15 лет назад они были очевидны. 
А вот очевидно ли Вам, что за росток Вы поливаете сидя дзадзен? Появился ли этот росток из земли? 
Вы правильно понимаете, что не нужно каждый раз раскапывать зернышко, чтобы посмотреть на него. Но когда росток уже появился - очень странно его не видеть.
И очень странно думать, будто я предлагаю этот росток как-то тянуть, заставляя его расти быстрее, или ожидать что-то от этого ростка.

----------

Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Крымский

> Крымский, Вы привязаны к неожиданию, поэтому цепляетесь к словам.


Я привязан к душевному покою и личному счастью, скорее.
Мне очень трудно найти причины, что бы рвать лямку дальше.
И, да, это серьезное препятствие.    




> Я ничего не считаю во время медитации.


Не страшно - многие считают и у них то же все хорошо  :Smilie: 




> Это я сейчас просто оценил, сколько за эти годы уделил внимания практике, и сколько из них - правильно.


И почему мне тогда неизвестно, что Вы подсчитали, например?  :Smilie: 




> Вы даете советы, но не понимаете, что они не нужны.


Как же не понимаю?! Очень хорошо понимаю!  :Smilie: 




> А вот очевидно ли Вам, что за росток Вы поливаете сидя дзадзен? Появился ли этот росток из земли?


У меня ничего не растет сейчас, к сожалению, я уже проростки свои все съел, извините  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (26.02.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Крымский, Ваша доброжелательность покоряет  :Smilie:  Поклон Вам

----------

Крымский (26.02.2015), Монферран (03.11.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> При чем здесь пафос и вдалбливание? Мы и сами этим пользуемся. Разумеется, распознавание требует тренировки. И не с детского возраста - а десятками и сотнями поколений. И не только в мозг, но и в культуру, в быт, в традиции.
> 
> И достижение нирваны, дхьян - это тренировка. Избавление от заблуждений - тренировка. Четыре основы памятования - тренировка. Самадхи - тренировка. 
> 
> Выбрасывая одно - выбрасывашь и другое. Нужно понимать и постигать, как все происходит, и это - тоже тренировка.
> 
> Наука это тренировка все глубже и глубже постигать законы природы. Чтобы использовать эти законы эффективнее, чем если использовать их не постигая.
> Религия это тренировка все глубже и глубже постигать законы человеческого общества (моральные законы). Чтобы пересобирать (ре-лигио) общество эффективнее, чем если оно собирается не постигая морали.



Вы меня простите грешного но в этом посте хорошо отразилось всё заблуждение западного пути.  :Smilie: 

Пути достижения и тренировки. Но тренироваться можно только в том,что вы знаете благодаря какой-то интересной идее,упражняясь в приобретении чего-то чего у вас ещё нет.
Можете ли вы практиковать себя?
Можете ли вы тренироваться в том,что вы есть? 
Каким образом тренируясь вы "достигнете" "осознавания" своей истинной природы если она никуда никогда и не девалась?
Тем более если "достигнуть себя" даже логически это абсурд. 

Кто тренируется в достижении самадхи и нирваны? 
Тот кто там не был?
Кому нужна практика отсечения заблуждений? Личности?
Самое простое спрятано прямо перед носом. 
В незнании самого себя.
Дзадзен никуда не ведёт. 
Как не ведёт ни одна практика.
Дзадзен уводит от практики. Это способ просто сидеть.
Именно потому,что самое простое так сложно нужны годы.
Но когда это случается понимание само разражается смехом.
Дзен это понимание того,что оставлять нечего и некому.
Искатель и искомое одно и то же,если границы теряют своё значение.
Всё просто обнаруживается на своих местах, и сансара равна нирване.
В этом нетрудно убедиться просто разжав кулак.
 :Smilie: 

Наука... тренировка в тщётности кусающая себя за хвост. Не зная инструмента познания как можно познать хоть что-то? Наука продолжает майю
 держа морковь знаний перед лицом достигающих. Кажется вот-вот схватишь но она всегда только видимость очередной идеи.
Правдоподобность должна быть оставлена там,где целостность проявления Пустоты встречается с ограниченным знанием. 
Познать себя значит забыть себя, сказал Доген Дзендзи однажды. 
Двигаясь, оставляешь понимание спонтанности происходящего. 
Покоясь, двигаешься со спонтанно случающимся покоем.
Нет ни движения ни покоя,они существуют только относительно друг друга.
И даже преходящесть неизменна относительно закона о преходящести всего.
Ищешь и не находишь,рука не может найти себя.
В этом закон всех дхарм.
 :Smilie:

----------

Lanky (19.04.2015), Won Soeng (18.04.2015), Дубинин (18.04.2015), Фил (18.04.2015), Шавырин (18.04.2015), Эделизи (18.04.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий, это Вам, Вы - молодец.

Куда ни кинь взгляд
Отовсюду сияет
Нерожденное

Понимать нерожденное - очень большое воодушевление. Пребывать в нерожденном - прекращение страдания.
Но откуда острая кость пространства вонзается в сердце и нещадно буравит?

Кто разжимает кулак?

Как это прекрасно - глубочайшая истина, несущая совершенный покой!
Но почему плачет младенец и охает старик? Почему хромая собака забилась в угол мусорной площадки? Почему жена кричит на мужа и плачет всю ночь в подушку?

----------

Lanky (19.04.2015), Антончик (20.04.2015), Дмитрий Зэнский (18.04.2015), Монферран (14.06.2015), Шавырин (18.04.2015), Эделизи (18.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Быстро стал Степан экспертом в тонком деле Просветленья, поработав санитаром, в отделении приёмном.
Как привозят многоруких и слегка позеленевших, "тукже-че"- им молвит сразу - уважая достиженья Ваджраянского йогина.
Если вдруг везде сияет, Нерождённое повсюду, и сидящий объясняет- что сидеть он научился- Стёпа палкой бьёт счастливца- укрепляя озаренье.
Стёпу люди уважают, а грядущие духовно- низко кланяются в пояс- признавая достиженья несектарного подхода.

----------

Lanky (19.04.2015), Shus (20.04.2015), Антончик (20.04.2015), Влад К (25.04.2015), Мяснов (18.04.2015), Нико (18.04.2015), Паня (18.04.2015), Поляков (18.04.2015), Шавырин (18.04.2015), Эделизи (18.04.2015)

----------


## Андрей П.

Дмитрий Зэнский и Won Soeng борются в луже грязи. Кто побеждает, кто проигрывает? (перефразировал Сунг Сана)

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (20.04.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

> Дмитрий Зэнский и Won Soeng борются в луже грязи. Кто побеждает, кто проигрывает? (перефразировал Сунг Сана)


Где лужа грязи отдельно от видящего её?   :Wink:  (Ответ перефразированному Сунг Сану)  :Smilie: 

P.S.:
"Каждый видит то, что хочет увидеть."
                            Андрей П.  :Big Grin:

----------

